# Working hard...playing hard



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

As one of the new girls on the block, I decided to give this online journal a shot.

All I can tell you specifically is that I am 5'6". I probably weigh about 145lbs.  I have not been on a scale since I started working out seriously back in November.  At that time I was weighed and my bf was calculated.  I didn't want to become focused on the numbers so I never asked what they were.  I will be taking pics and posting soon.

I am at the gym 6 days a week. M,W,F are lifting days with 20 minutes of cardio. T and Thurs are RPM classes. Saturday I head to the gym for a quick but hard run.

Today I woke up at 4:45am, had some eggbeaters before heading to the gym for RPM.  I usually don't eat before the gym but I am trying something different.  

Post work was a Myoplex shake and later on followed by oatmeal.  Had to snack on a banana and then lunch consisted of 2 cups of chicken and 2 cups of broccoli/cauliflower/carrots.  I had to guess on those amounts 

During the course of the day I will drink at minimun of 6 liters of water.  I also take flaxseed oil capsules and green tea capsules with breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

Tomorrow's work out will be legs...my favorite!

Until next time.....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Sounds like you're already on track  

If you'd like further opinions on your diet and workout... post away!!!  We can't resist giving opinions


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Who the hell is this? And why are you here? Who invited you?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Who invited me here is a secret    But now that I found this place, you won't be able to get rid of me


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh no....I guess we should all consider ourselves warned.... 

Girl..there is no way you way 145! I know you are against getting on the scale, but it's just not right...once you post pics I know everyone will say the same thing. 

Anyway..I'm glad you started a journal!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

I am telling you if I don't weigh 145 it is within that range.  Maybe I'll jump on the scale..ha ha

It took me long enough to start a journal. Hopefully it won't take me nearly as long before I post a few pics.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you have a digital camera? Even if you don't...we can take the pics at the gym...maybe even some of us together! Of course, I will look like a couch potato compared to you!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

The digital camera I use is broken   Thanks for the offer. Are you kidding?!  You look great!  You are by no means a couch potato...you are more focused than me.

I just need to fix my diet.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Welcome to the journals Adidas  

and my personal opinion is that Miss LeDix is beautiful, hot, and sexy so if she is a couch potato compared to you I think pictures would be really good.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Craig777!

I am my worst critic.  Miss LeDix is great motivation both here on the boards and in the gym. She is far from a couch potato


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Ha! You are too funny...I have a digital camera we can use if you want. You are really wierd about photos....! 

Craig, my young padawan, you have truely mastered the art of flattery.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Tuesday 3:00pm - Carb Solutions High Protein Bar (Chocolate Cappuccino Crisp) and just finished my fifth liter of water.  It looks like I will surpass my 6 liter minimun for the day.  Still not sure what's for dinner.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

WELCOME ADIDAS!!! 
I am glad you finally got yourself a journal!!! I am sure Miss Ledix has warned u about the guys here... just ignore them!!
Good luck! Looks like your already doing great though..and don't need any luck!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Stacey!  I am excited to be able to get feedback from everyone.  

Miss LeDix has warned me about the guys around here


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Everyone is great here! You will get a lot of help and support!
I'm glad shes warned you!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Man, you give a lady a compliment and they drag you through the mud.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Craig...come on now, being dragged through the mud could be fun..ha ha


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well it looks like you are gonna have fun here.   Just wait till Albob comes back. 

Are you sure you are friends with Miss LeDix, the defender of the non-pornal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Adidas, what have you started here? This journal will be Pornality Central Station if you don't be careful!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

I swear I am innocent.  I just had to respond. He left himself open.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## craig777 (Jun 11, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Adidas*
> 
> He left himself open.



As much as I would like to make a comment, I will behave myself.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok now.....let's keep this journal clean. I just started it..ha ha


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

4pm snack - 1/2 cup unsalted peanuts


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Adidas 

Any friend of Miss L is welcome! 

Looks like you have a great plan, exercise and eating-wise!  What does RPM stands for?  

OK, so we have Adidas and we have Nike_girl, and Nikegurl.  I think I'll change my name to Skechers now... Love their shoesies!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a tip...

Post your food for the day in one post... there is an edit/delete feature you can use to update it throughout the day.  Keeping your food in one post let's you and us keep track better.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

RPM is Spinning, and indoor cycling class. But I honestly can't remember or just don't know what RPM stands for....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok... here's a list of the guys you should watch out for...

Craig... you already met him and RoCK... they really are sweetie pies who like looking at hotties.

Twin Peak... gives great diet and exercise advice

tgkfour1... still kind of a newbie but seems pretty cool

dvlmn... haven't figured him out yet 

Then there is Kuso, Albob, and Pitboss... the KING of Pornality!!!

...let's see, who did I forget???


----------



## Adidas (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Ann! I will sure to put those guys on my list


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

...and dg806...and Dero....and Twin Peak (although he is not directly pornal, he likes to enjoy the fringe benefits of the other pornal offenders).


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> But now that I found this place, you won't be able to get rid of me



See!!!!!!  I told you you`d never be able to resist my charm 

Great to have another journal to porn..um....post in


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ...and dg806...and Dero....and Twin Peak (although he is not directly pornal, he likes to enjoy the fringe benefits of the other pornal offenders).



I am deeply offended!   You turn your back and look what happens.  At least SOMEONE appreciates me....thanks Butterfly!!  

So I am indirectly pornal, hmmm, I guess I'll have to work on being more direct than!  I like how you catergorize it Miss L -- "fringe benefits" huh, ummm, aren't you the one PESTERING ME for some pics?  You think we don't see right through you?      

Anyway adidas, this is my long winded way of saying welcome!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

TP..if you look closely, you'll see that butterfly edited her original post. You weren't even mentioned in the first draft of her post...I'm sure she saw mine and felt obligated to mention you or something like that.. 

..and I don't appreciate being called a pest!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Ouch!  Oh well....my ego can stand it.  So I don't make the top of her list, at least I got honorable mention!

And if you look closely you'll see that I didn't call you a pest, I said that you had been pestering (the difference is a verb versus a noun).  And I notice that you don't deny it...its b/c you can't!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

You said I had been PESTERING you...as in I was 'doing' the verb of the noun PEST. You better stop it now!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> as in I was 'doing' the verb of the noun



You can continue "doing" anything you like,......as long as we can watch


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

kuso, don't make me annoyed with you as well as with TP!   

*I used smilies so you'd both know I was kidding*


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

LOL....I think I know when you are kidding by now. 

And you know I like it when you yell at me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, don't make me annoyed with you as well as with TP!
> 
> *I used smilies so you'd both know I was kidding*



I rarely use smiles since I am always kidding!

And just so you know, you can "do" something without becoming it!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not even I`m gonna touch that one


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> Not even I`m gonna touch that one



And I was so hoping you would....you couldn't have asked for a better set/dish or whatever sports you play...


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

I think if I`d posted the first thing that came to mind Miss P would no longer be playfully yelling at me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

to bad you didn't post it then (kidding L)


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Adidas (Jun 12, 2002)

Tuesday6/11  - 8 liters of water!
Workout: RPM (Spin) Class

Eggbeaters prior to my 5:30am workout
Post workout - Myoplex shake
Breakfast - oatmeal, flaxseed oil and green tea capsules
Snack - banana
Lunch - 2 cups of chicken (guessing on the 2 cups) with 2 cups (guessing again on the amount) of broccoli/cauliflower/carrots, 
flaxseed oil and green tea capsules 
Snack - Carb soluntion protein bar - chocolate cappuccino crip
Dinner - chicken (a little barbarque sauce) and broccoli (a little parmasean cheese) and flaxseed oil and green tea capsules .  I had to have some fat free cool whip for dessert   Fat free cool whip is a WEAKNESS...I LOVE IT especially with sugar free jello. I could eat the whole container in one sitting 


Wednesday 6/12 - 7 liters of water
Workout (5:45am) - 25 minutes of cardio (stairmaster on level 14 out of 20)
followed by training of back and chest.  Drank one Fat Shredder.

Post workout Myoplex shake
Breakfast - oatmeal with flaxseed oil and green tea capsules 
Lunch - chicken and 1 1/2 cups of broccoli, flaxseed oil and green tea capsules
Snack - banana
Snack - 1/4 cup unsalted peanuts
Dinner - 8oz of chicken with 1 cup of broccoli, flaxseed oil and green tea capsules. Of course my dessert was some fat free cool whip

Short ab work out before going to bed


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats it????? 

Not a single cumback to the last page of pornalisum Miss P, D-cup, and I produced for your personal entertainment???


----------



## Adidas (Jun 12, 2002)

My apologies!  I actually just sat down and wanted to put something that has to do with my workout in this journal  before I could respond to the entertainment.


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Thought you were just trying to play hard to get


----------



## Adidas (Jun 12, 2002)

Who's playing?  Motto for the journal....working hard, playing hard


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Motto for the journal....working hard, making you hard


----------



## Adidas (Jun 12, 2002)

HOw did I know you would like that one


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

I`m psychic


----------



## Adidas (Jun 12, 2002)

I had a feeling you were that good....oh now see that one is way too easy...lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I had a feeling you were that good....



 You are obviously a good judge of char ... um .... something


----------



## craig777 (Jun 12, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Butterfly*
> 
> Craig... you already met him and RoCK... they really are sweetie pies who like looking at hotties.



Awwwww thank you butterfly. I like being a sweetie pie.  

and to be perfectly honest the hotties that I like looking at are you ladies.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

Thursday 6/13

5:45am RPM class = 45 minutes of cardio
Fat Shredder 
Post workout - Myoplex shake....I usually don't have one everyday, however I have a long meeting today and can't walk in with a bag of snacks
Breakfast - oatmeal
Snack - 1/2 banana
Lunch - chicken with a side of apple sauce...was in a staff mtg and that's the best I could. Of course there was flaxseed oil and green tea capsules
Snack - 1/4 cup unsalted peanuts
Snack - carb solutions protein bar
Dinner - 12 oz of chicken with 1 cup of broccoli, flaxseed oil and green tea capsule.  Had to have some fat free cool whip
7 liters of water for the day


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> Off to try and do some work today....




Why bother.....just stay here and play


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

And I am gathering that you are up for a little play time..haha


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Just woke up from an hours nap  so am feeling rather playful, yes


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

Lucky you.....It's 8:35am and I am sitting at work.  Playful was me at 5:30am this morning


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmm....not unusual...my timing is off  

I`ts 9:45pm here now, and I`m ready to go


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

Remember it is all about timing


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

And I guess mine is off again


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

It's ok little buddy....eventually you will get it right...lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey   Whats this "little" shyt??? 

I`ll keep working on my timing


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

It is a term of endearment.  It by no means is a measure of your manlihood....  lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, thats alright then   

BTW....what did you workout today??? Or was it an off day?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 13, 2002)

Today is a cardio day only....45 minutes of spin class this morning.  I am lifting M,W,F with 20 minutes of cardio on those days.  On Tues and Thurs I do 45 minutes of cardio (spin class) and then on Saturday I run.  
I feel that my biggest obstacle right now is my diet.  I feel like I am hitting a wall.


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Well thats something I`m not even going to try and help you with........I`m in a dieting slump right now  

Slowly trying to get things in place to kick some ass from the end of the month.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 14, 2002)

It is finally FRIDAY.  

Workout - cardio (25 min on stairmaster).  It is usually a lifting day, however I wasn't feeling well after cardio.

* Still taking green tea and flaxseed oil capsules three times a day.

Breakfast - oatmeal, banana, and 4 egg whites
Snack - grilled chicken
Lunch - turkey sandwich (turkey, swiss cheese (1 slice), whole wheat bread), Pasta salad - 1/2 cup, and pineapple, strawberries, and grapes for dessert....couldn't say no to the fruit today!
Dinner - baked chicken (12oz) with 1 cup of corn
Snack - chicken fingers

Fat free cool whip is becoming a problem for me. I have to have it...lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

Adidas! I was starving when I left the gym...you'll never guess what I ate...a Balance bar..with 16 grams of sugar!  But they didn't have any Lean Body bars that I like...and I didn't want to spend three dollars on another bar that I may not like. I knew the Balance bar would be good...and it was!

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 14, 2002)

I can not believe that you ate one!  You of all people...ha ha  Guess what?  You will live to tell about it...lol

I had to give up the Balance Bars that I like b/c they contained 17grams of sugar.  They are so good, but now they are a treat every once in a great while.

I am feeling better.  Thanks for asking


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Miss P, is there a lean body bar that you actually enjoy??


----------



## Adidas (Jun 15, 2002)

Saturday, June 15

Breakfast - oatmeal
Workout - ran 3.15 miles (23 minutes) and abs for 20 minutes.
Snack- unsweetened natural apple sauce
Meal - protein shake
Snack - carb solutions protein bar
Dinner - 12oz sirloin with vegetable medley.  Of course I had to have a piece of apple pie with vanilla ice cream and caramel sauce.....my cheat "meal"


----------



## Adidas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sunday, June 16

Breakfast - oatmeal

Workout - RPM (spin) class for 2 hours!  This only happens once in a great while at my gym.  Thank God b/c it is a killer.  However, you feel great afterwards.

Lunch - turkey and 2 cups of green beans from Boston Market
Snack - green apple

Dinner - baked chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup (low sodium) corn


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Sunday, June 16
> 
> Breakfast - oatmeal
> ...



Yes, I'm here right now! Who taught the class? How long was the break? I am so impressed with you for doing that, girl!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 16, 2002)

Dale and Jennifer taught.  Dale taught for the 1st hr and the Jennifer for the second.  Both of them are GREAT!  I like them better than Kate (one who teaches on Thurs) and it was almost all new music!  We got 5-10 minute break. They brought bananas and bagels for us.  I had to go to that class after my apple pie last night.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 17, 2002)

Monday, June 17...getting to the gym on Monday morning is tough ")

Workout - 20 minutes cardio - eclipitcal trainer, chest & back

Post workout - protein shake
Breakfast - oatmeal
Lunch - chicken, 1 cup broccoli, and 1/2 cup (low sodium) corn
1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce so I can take my flaxseed oil and green tea capsules 
1/2 cup unsalted peanuts
carb solutions protein bar
Dinner - sirloin steak, 1 tbl steak sauce, 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup green beans
Sugar free jello w/ my favorite fat free cool whip 


Tuesday, June 18

Good morning.....5:45 RPM (spin)class for 45 minutes.  Drank my Fat Shredder drink and a liter of water.
Post workout - banana
Breakfast - oatmeal and 3 egg whites
Snack - chicken with 1/2 cup broccoli
Snack - small pear
Lunch - more chicken and broccoli
I was starving, had no choice   2 tablespoons of Peter Pan peanut butter...my favorite
DInner - chicken and green beans


----------



## Adidas (Jun 19, 2002)

Wednesday

Today was legs.  Started with 20 minutes on the ecllipitcal trainer. Then an hour of legs and some abs.

Workout

A. Walking dumbell lungs 
Leg extensions - 25 reps
Repeat A - x3

B.  Hamstring curls - 20 reps
Plie squats - 25 reps
Repeat B x3

C.  Some new quad machine - 20 reps
Dead lifts - 20 reps
Repeat C x3

D.  Standing calf raises - 20 reps
Seated calf raises.. I think - 20 reps
Repeat D x3

I am horrible about writing this stuff down. I will get better   I need to start learning what in the world these exercises are called..lol


7:30am Post workout - protein shake 
8:15am  oatmeal and banana
11:30am ran to Boston Market for turkey (no gravy) and two sides of green beans.
2pm chicken (3 small pieces) with 1 cup of green beans
3pm protein bar
5pm 1/4cup unsalted peanuts
7pm chicken or salmon, 1 cup broccoli


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Wednesday
> 
> Then an hour of legs




Would you mind a little more detail?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 19, 2002)

Hold that thought....I am writing it down now.  I can't remember...short term memory   I'll post it in a few minutes


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Hold that thought....I am writing it down now.  I can't remember...short term memory



I have the same problem.....I think you`ll need to give me something a little more solid to hold onto


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

All right....this aint funny....I`ve been hanging on for 28 hours so far........it{s gonna drop off soon


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

Can you believe I left you hanging this long....ha ha   I will post my update now


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

Thursday, June 20

5:45am Spin Class (45min) - Drank one Fat Shredder 

7:15am - protein shake
8:30am oatmeal
11am - banana
12:45pm chicken and 1 cup broccoli
3:30pm protein bar
4pm 1/4 cup unsalted peanuts
6pm grilled salmon and 2 cups broccoli


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

What's a fed shredder?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

What competition were you talking about this morning in Oct?  You have peaked my curiosity?  Spelling error above...I've changed it   Thanks


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Look in your most recent Oxygen magazine, in the back with the competition calendar...there is some sort of Figure competition here in October, I think we should both try to compete!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

I will have to take a look at the tonight.  That would be a great idea.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Go for it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

yeah, I agree go for it.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

I can't speak for Miss LeDix .... I would love to do it but I find it a little intimidating.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Don't think of it as intimidating. Use it as a learning experience, and a challenge. That may make it easier.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

It's amazing it one of those you can look at things as a weakness or as an opportunity.  I just want to make sure I'd be ready.  

The diet part is what makesme nervous.  That will be the most difficult for me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Dieting is my worst battle, so I hear ya on that part. But I think you could do it this addes a little incentive to stick with it.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree with you completely.  I think it maybe not knowing all that much about competitions.  I will have to go to a few (Miss LeDix...care to join me?) and see first hand what it is all about.  

Plus with a support group like everyone here how can you not make a go of it


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

yep, just like it helped me get second on that stupid fat loss competition over at mm.com. It was fun but sucks I lost to somebody who is a moderator on the site. 

That woudl be cool, I have to check out some competitions around here to. I think it would be cool to just be around those people to get even more motivated. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ...and dg806...and Dero....and Twin Peak (although he is not directly pornal, he likes to enjoy the fringe benefits of the other pornal offenders).



Now Miss LDix..................I know at some times I can be sorta pornal, But have I ever given you a hard time???? I try to be respectful of those that want it!!! 
BTW...............hello Adidas!!!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello dg806.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Sure, we could check out a few competitions. I've never seen one...I think it would be neat. We can ask Mary, I know she goes to them...

I'm with you...I don't know if I could eat strict enough to compete...and at least you have Trey on your side with the training. 

I'm eating a turkey burger we made last night on the George Foreman grill...don't forget to bring me that article!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah but Trey is not going to be around forever....  and it's the diet that will be the killer.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Are you firing Trey soon? Or was that just a generic statement?

You can ask Trey and Billy for thier opinion tomorrow, kay?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 21, 2002)

Friday, June 21

5:15am peanut butter flavored rice cake

Work Out - Shoulders, Triceps, Biceps and of course a few Ab exercise

7:30am Protein shake
8:15am oatmeal
10am pear
12:30pm Boston Market - turkey (no gravy) with 2 sides of green beans
3pm protein bar ...Miss LeDix's favorite 
4:30pm peanut butter rice cake and some sugar free jello
7pm sirloin steak with steamed broccoli and a slice of KEY LIME PIE - my favorite!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 22, 2002)

Saturday, June 22

Finally, I got the chance to sleep late....10am 

10am Meal - oatmeal and 1/2cup eggbeaters (=2 eggs)
11:30am workout - ran 3.10 miles and short ab workout
1:30pm chargrilled chicken salad with no dressing


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Friday, June 21
> 
> 
> ...



I want to know if you liked the bar. I tried that Pure Protien one today and it was NASTY! I will never buy it again. Had to have the hubbie eat most of it. And where did you get the Key Lime Pie? I love that stuff! Publix makes a great one!


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

I have a copuple of questions for you ladies....one which was asked before and you ignored me  

IS there a protien bar that isn`t nasty? And what is a Key Lime Pie??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

kuso, I really truly enjoy the taste of Labrada Lean Body Peanut Butter flavored bar. Thier Low Carb Pecan Pie bar is also good. 

I will now do research on Key Lime pie and get back to you with more info...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

Here is a photo and some information on Key Lime Pie, taken from: http://www.blondgiraffe.com/keylimepie.html

Very few dishes typify the taste of Key West as much as Key lime pie. Made with the tiny, greenish-yellow fruits also known as Mexican or West Indian lime, Key lime pie is believed to have arrived in Key West with the Bahamian settlers. The limes come originally from Southeast Asia, and were introduced to Haiti by the explorer Columbus in 1493. With their unique, extra tart flavor, Key limes lend themselves beautifully to tarts and desserts, most notably Key lime pie. Even tourists arriving on a cruise ship, with only hours to spare, will enjoy a slice of the pie when they touch down in Key West. Island shops abound with both ingredients and recipes for making the pie at home, including bottles of genuine, Key lime juice, and it is easy to believe that all Key lime pies are created equal...Not so at all!
While any post card or bottle of juice will provide the instructions for a foolproof pie (egg yolks, key lime juice and sweetened, condensed milk poured into a graham cracker crust), real chefs, particularly those of Key West's finer restaurants, treat their Key lime pie as an important, signature dish, and variations abound. The Key West Key Lime Pie Festival arose to settle the dispute over which chef prepares the best one. The first competition took place in November, 1999. Many restaurants entered their pies, but in the end, the Blond Giraffe Key Lime Pie Factory claimed the prestigious FIRST PLACE: the best Key lime Pie in Key West. The recipe was handed down from owner Tania Beguinati's grandmother. The pie features a delicate pastry crust, a tart custard filling and a particularly rich, downy meringue.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

I think Adidas may make me take that picture down...it looks so yummy!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, I really truly enjoy the taste of Labrada Lean Body Peanut Butter flavored bar. Thier Low Carb Pecan Pie bar is also good.
> 
> I will now do research on Key Lime pie and get back to you with more info...



I haven`t tried thier PB yet, but the pecan pie doesn`t do much for me....the first bite is great, but I`m struggling by the end.

Thanks for the info on the Key Lime Pie....it looks just like a pie we have in OZ called a Lemon Meringue Pie!!! WAY too sweet for me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

I like the PB, but not the low carb PB, just the regular. It's shocking that I actually like the Pecan Pie flavor as well.

We have Lemon Meringue pie here as well...but key lime is so much better!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

Oh....I`ve only ever had the low carb ones.....maybe thats why I thought they all tasted like sticky chalk


----------



## Adidas (Jun 24, 2002)

Miss LeDix -  I LOVE that pic!!!  When I cheat which is usually either Friday or Saturday dinner that usually include Key Lime Pie or sometimes apple pie if Key Lime is not available 

As for protein bars, I am jumping on the band wagon with Miss LeDix on the Lean Body peanut butter.  I tired it and actually like it.  I also like Pure Protein smores, carb solutions cappuccino crisp.  The guys at the gym swear that the Real Protein bars taste like a candy bar but I beg to differ.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 24, 2002)

Sunday, June 23 - slept late again 

11am oatmeal with 1/2 cup (=2 eggs) of eggbeaters
Workout - ran 20 minutes (2.75 miles)
Meal - Boston Market (again) turkey with 2 sides of green beans
Meal - protein bar
Meal - chicken and 1 cup of mixed veggies


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Miss LeDix -  I LOVE that pic!!!  When I cheat which is usually either Friday or Saturday dinner that usually include Key Lime Pie or sometimes apple pie if Key Lime is not available
> 
> As for protein bars, I am jumping on the band wagon with Miss LeDix on the Lean Body peanut butter.  I tired it and actually like it.  I also like Pure Protein smores, carb solutions cappuccino crisp.  The guys at the gym swear that the Real Protein bars taste like a candy bar but I beg to differ.



Make sure yer not eating garbage filled with sweetners to make them taste good   ....key lime.... heh


----------



## Adidas (Jun 24, 2002)

Monday, June 24

5:30am - 15minutes of cardio
6-7am Chest and Back...details to follow
7:45am protein shake
8:30am oatmeal
11am chicken and 1/2 cup of mixed veggies
1pm more chicken and 1/2 cup of mixed veggies
2:45pm protein bar
Peter Pan peanut butter - three tablespoons...had a craving 
three peanut butter rice cakes
7pm steak and broccoli and the good old sugar free jello and fat free cool whip.

Tuesday, June 25 - cardio day

5:10am 2 peanut butter rice cakes (1 cake = 60 cal, 1 g total fat, 60mg sodium, 12g carbs 5g sugar, and 1g protein)  
5:45am RPM (spin) class for 45 minutes and some abs
7:30am protein shake
8:15am bowl of oatmeal
10:15am some chicken...I need to start weighing this stuff.
11:30pm chargrilled chicken salad - no dressing
2:30pm pure protein bar -s'mores...this bar actually tastes good.
4pm another rice cake
6pm chicken (39 g protein) and broccoli


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey you! You should start a new post for each day's food. Makes it easier to read...did you get a measuring cup for the Fiber One? 

And what's up with the Peter Pan pb...if you're going to eat that crap, at least eat the all natural kind...and I know where you can get it!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> Peter Pan peanut butter - a three tablespoons...had a craving
> three peanut butter rice cakes



Hey why don't ya buy the rice cakes and put the Peanut butter on them.  

heheh just kidding, and Miss L. is right the natural pb is better. but I agree the other stuff tastes better.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 25, 2002)

I was trying to consolidate a few days so people were better able to read.  I

 had a craving for Peter Pan..couldn't help it..lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

You have a craving for a specific BRAND of PB?  Interesting....


----------



## Adidas (Jun 25, 2002)

I love Peter Pan peanut butter but it has to be Peter Pan - smooth not crunchy.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

OH MAN I LOVE PETER Pan Penut butter..I sometimes get the reduced fat..Crunchy one!YUM!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 26, 2002)

Wednesday, June 26

5:30am 20 minute cardio workout - elliptical trainer
LEGS TODAY - my favorite..details to follow

A. Smith rear lungs 50lbs (no idea weight of the bar) x 20 reps on each leg
Squats - no weight just a warm up
Walking lunges - length of the hallway and back
Ran suicides (up and back) for 45 seconds
Walking lunges again
Jumping squats - 20
Repeat A 

B. Some new funky exercise my trainer has me doing. I have no idea what it is called.  All I can tell you is that from a standing position with a bar I swing the bar to my shoulders and squat down..   I don't know how to explain it.  Then we did the same exercise starting with the bar on the floor.    Anyway...from standing position did 15 reps  and repeated that twice.  From the floor did that twice with 15 reps each. Sorry for the poor explaination.

C. Deadlifts 10lbs (and whatever that bar weighs) x 20reps
20 lbs x20 reps
30lbs x 20

D. Lying leg curl 50lbs x 20 reps
Standing calf raise  120lbs x 20 reps
Lying leg curl 70lbs x 20 reps
Standing calf raises 140 x 20


5:10 1/2cup eggbeaters (=2 eggs)
7:30am protein shake
8:15am oatmeal
10:30am 1 cup of chicken
12pm turkey and two sides of green beans from Boston Market
2pm 1 cup of chicken
3pm protein bar
7pm Balance energy bar
8pm chicken (39 gram protein) and 2cups of broccoli


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

Thursday, June 27

5:45am RPM (spin) class - 45 minutes and a few ab exercises before and after class

7:30am protein shake
8am oatmeal and 1/2cup unsweented apple sauce
11:30am chicken an 1/2 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce
1pm rice cake
2pm protein bar - Pure Protein - peanut butter
6:30pm Went out for Mexican - 2 hard shelled tacos (no sour cream) and some tortilla chips with salsa


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Morn`n


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

Good Morning!  And how are you doing today?


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Not too badly thanks....how bout you?? 

BTW.....did you ever get back to me on that workout I asked about??


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

no...I am such a slacker.  Here's my problem...I don't know the proper names of 1/2 these exercises I do so writing them down is hard   I am getting better as you can see...do I get credit for that?


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

You want extra credit you`ll need to come over for some PERSONAL training  

There is a link floating around somewhere that has a list of all movements and a gif demo......I`ll see if I can track it down


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

That would be GREAT!  You are the best.  Sign me up for extra credit...lol

I am going on vacation next week and hopefully I'll have some good pics to post when I get back.


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

This thread is sounding better everytime I open it 

Some personal time with Adidas....and she`s even willing to post the pic`s 

Where are you going????


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

I am going to the BEACH at Cape Cod (Massachusetts).  I can not wait!  A little personal time never hurt anyone


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

The beach heh?  :bounce:   Now I really am looking forward to the pix ( STFU Miss P   )

Though I have no idea where Cape Cod, Massachusetts is


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

It's on the east coast...atlantic ocean.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

It's all the same to him, don't bother giving him geographic details.


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Is that around NJ??


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> It's all the same to him, don't bother giving him geographic details.



And just WTF is that rude comment supposed to mean??


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

Kuso, it is north of NJ.  See he somewhat knows the area I am talking about


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Alright, just to spite Miss P I broke out the trusty WEBSTERS and looked it up........just around the Boston area??? 

And where is it you two live??


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

Correct again!  That is orginally where I am from...my family still lives there.  Miss LeDix and I live in Atlanta which is south of Boston.


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Cool, though I can`t seem to find Atlanta on my map


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

WTF kind of map is it then?


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> WTF kind of map is it then?



Obviously not a good one..... that`ll teach me for buying American 

What state are you in??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Cape cod?? Like as in "Dawson's Creek"???

That will be fun..


----------



## Adidas (Jun 27, 2002)

Just like Dawson's Creek.  Stacey you must have been watching it last night  I was too..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

lOl~ ya I was.. otherwise that probably would have just flew past me!! OH your sooo lucky..I have always wanted to go there!! It was good last night huh..even though it was a rerun..I still watched 
TAKE PICS of It for us!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is that site Inwas talking about before 

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

Adidas and Ms L.. uh Hi and what part of Atlanta?? My dad used to libe in Jonesboro... went therr for a family reunion and fell in love wit hGeorgio.......  hmm please forgive the typing errors.. stupid beed!!! uh Beer... LOL


----------



## Adidas (Jun 29, 2002)

Kuso, THANKS for the link...EXTREMELY HELPFUL!  Now I will post my workouts


----------



## Adidas (Jun 29, 2002)

Friday, June 28

5:30am 20minutes of cardio 
7:15 portein shake
8:30am oatmeal
10am protein bar
1pm turkey with two sides of green beans
3pm protein bar
5:30 LIGHT 20 minute run
6pm SHOULDERS, BICEPS AND TRIPCEPS

A. Lateral side raises 8lbsx20 reps
Lateral front raises 8lbx20
Upright row 30lbx20
Arnold Press 8lbs x20
Ran .33 miles (3minutes)
Repeat A
B.  (Partner exercise) Barbell curls (inside grip) 40lbs (no idea what the weight of the bar is?) x36 reps. I curl one, he curls one, I curl two he curls two....up to 8 then back to one
Repeat this..however I dropped by weight to 30lbs again no idea what the bar weighs.
Ran .33 miles (3 mintues)
C.  Assisted Dips 20 reps
Triceps Cablepushdown 40lbs x20
Repeat C and increase to 50lbs on second set.


8pm sirloin with steamed broccoli.  TREAT - 1/2 piece of cheescake


----------



## Adidas (Jun 29, 2002)

Saturday, June 29

This is my LAST DAY at the gym for a week! Yes I am taking some time off. I have yet to really give my body a break since November and so a vacation is in order.  I say I won't go to the gym while on vacation but we will see about that 

Woke up late so breakfast was at 10:30am  - oatmeal
11:30am protein bar
1pm Workout - ran 7.25 miles...took me an hour and worked abs
2:30pm protein shake
3:30pm turkey with two sides of green beans


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey girl!


----------



## Adidas (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi!Kuso sent me a great link! I finally will know the proper names for all these exercises..lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi ladies......glad that link was helpful Adidas


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Adidas and Ms L.. uh Hi and what part of Atlanta?? My dad used to libe in Jonesboro... went therr for a family reunion and fell in love wit hGeorgio.......  hmm please forgive the typing errors.. stupid beed!!! uh Beer... LOL



We both live in 'the burbs'...I'm sure you understand that I wouldn't want to get more specific than that, right? Jonesboro is 'southside'....we live 'northside', somewhat. Atlanta is so huge! 

That's interesting that you 'fell in love' with Georgia. I'm sure most of us would love to live in CA! 

Oh, and Adidas is out of town this week. The gym is just not the same without her...it's way too quiet!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> We both live in 'the burbs'...I'm sure you understand that I wouldn't want to get more specific than that, right? Jonesboro is 'southside'....we live 'northside', somewhat. Atlanta is so huge!
> ...



I looked into moving out there and was focusing on buying on the northside... seems a lot nicer  Gee we might have been neighbors.. LOL


----------



## Adidas (Jul 7, 2002)

I just wanted to say hi to all! My vacation is almost over!  I head back to Atlanta tomorrow morning which means back to the gym and back to those healthy meals six times a day...lol  I have enjoyed 8 days of rest and relaxation which included eating and drinking anything and everything my heart desired.  I promised myself to stay out of the gym and have done just that.  However, I can't wait to get back into my routine.  All the working out has paid off...people were impressed to say the least.    Those who are not familiar with us gym rats called me "China" from American Gladiators...Now I do not think I am that big 

Hopefully, I will have some good pics to post.  

Miss LeDix....the gym was quiet without me?  Now there is a surprise?!?  lol


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

Welcome back Adidas


----------



## Adidas (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks Kuso!  How much trouble have you caused in the last week?


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

Only a little......honest 

How bout you????? trash your hotel room or anything??


----------



## Adidas (Jul 7, 2002)

There was no trashing of any hotel rooms...lol However, it was an amazing trip!


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL.....looking forward to the pix then


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 8, 2002)

ADIDAS! Where were you this morning? You dissed us all!


----------



## Adidas (Jul 10, 2002)

Wednesday, July 10

Back into the swing of things after 10 days off......

6am 30 minutes of high intesity cardio 
7:30 am protein shake
8:15 am oatmeal
10:15am 1 cup of chicken...I really need to start figuring this out in oz.
12:30pm grilled chicken salad (no dressing)
3:15pm Protein bar - Pure Protein S'Mores.....my favorite 
1/2 cup unsalted peanuts
2 peanut butter rice cakes
7pm 2 baked chicken breasts and 2 cups of broccoli...very hungry tonight for some reason


----------



## Adidas (Jul 11, 2002)

Thursday, July 11

5:45am 45min of cardio - spin class followed by a few ab exercises
7am protein shake
7:45am oatmeal with some apple sauce
11:30am 1 1/2 cup of chicken
12:45pm turkey and two sides of green beans
3pm protein bar
4pm 1/2 unsalted peanuts 
2 peanut butter rice cakes
6pm chicken and broccoli


----------



## Adidas (Jul 12, 2002)

Friday, July 12

5:30am 20 minutes of high intesity cardio - elliptical trainer
6-7am Shoulders, Biceps, and Triceps

8am protein shake
8:45am oatmeal


----------



## Adidas (Jul 15, 2002)

Monday, July 15

6am 
Back and Chest
Cable Row - 80lbs x 20 reps, 60lbs x 20reps Repeat x3
Run 3minutes (.34 miles )
Incline bench press 100lbsx15, 90x15, 80x15 Repeat x2
Run 3 minutes (.35 miles)
Rowing - (drop set) 100lbsx10, 90x10, 80x10 Repeat x2
Chest Press - 20lbsx20, 25x20, 30x20
Run 3 minutes (.38 miles)
Abs

7:45am protein shake
8:30am oatmeal


----------



## Adidas (Jul 17, 2002)

Tuesday, July 18

5:45am RPM class
protein shake
oatmeal
protein bar
chicken and green beans
protein bar
Dinner was a cheat meal - 2 glasses of red wine, and chicken parm.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 17, 2002)

Wednesday, July 17

5:30am 20 minutes on the stairmaster - high intensity interval 
LEGS
A. leg press 90lbx20, 180lbx30
iso-lateral leg extensions 40lbsx20, 40x30
leg curls 40lbx20, 40x30
Repeat A x4
B. Walking lunges
Dead lifts with 10lb dumbbells
Repeat Bx3
C. 5 minutes on the stairmaster
Abs

7:30am protein shake
8:20am oatmeal


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Um....where`d you go?

Hello!!??!!?? HELLO!!??!????!?!?!


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

I have been such a slacker!  Need to get my butt in gear.. What's new around here! Taking pics tomorrow!  Will have to post them


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Holy shit...that was quick  Didn`t expect a response for a day or two at least


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

NEED TO GET BACK ON TRACK!

hERE WE GO...

Thursday, Jul 25

5:45am Spin class (45 min)
7:30am protein shake
8:00am oatmeal
11am protein bar
12:30pm turkey and two sides of green beans

I feel like I am hitting the wall.  I need to revamp what I am eating.  Need to put some thought into this.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

Funny funny!  what's new with you?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, suprisingly little.

I have taken a post whore break the last couple of weeks, and just today have made my cum back......nice timing eh? 

Anything new over there?


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

Very nice play on words my friend.  Glad we could meet up like this 

Nothing new here.  Just getting back in the saddle...lol


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

LOL

Hsve you still been training, or taken a break from it all?


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

I took a week off for my vacation.  I ate everything and anything...so good for me.  I've been back training  since July 8.


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Difficult to get back in the swing  of things then 

Speaking of your holiday....I seem to remember beach photos being promised


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

I lost my rolls of film   I was very sad b/c that is what my training was targeted for...those days on the beach...ha ha


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

You lost em??????????????????????


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

Tell me about it!  I was not happy!So now I need to work off those 5 lbs from vacation before I take any pics that I want to post.


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Well stop talking and hurry up and get your ass back on the bike


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

My ass was on the bike this morning.  I ran 10.5 miles on Saturday. I am back training hard and the pics will be well worth the wait


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Well thats what I like to hear  ( shut up Miss P  )!!!!

Do you and Miss P actually train together?


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

No...but we do train at the same gym.


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

oh.......so ........naa   LOL

Anyway, hate to love you and leave you, but it`s past my bed time and I NEED my beauty sleep 

Night.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 25, 2002)

sleep well


----------



## Adidas (Jul 26, 2002)

Friday, July 26

Reverse curls 55lbsX20, 65x20, 65x20 
Cable hammer curls 55x20, 60x20, 60x20
Sprint up and back for 2 minutes....KILLER

Abs 20 reps - incline bench, raise legs
Dip Assists 20reps
Tricep pushdown 110 x 20, 120 x20

Barbell curls 40x10, 30x10,20x10; 50x10, 40x10, 30x10
Sprint up and back for 2 minutes

Abs - crunches


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning 

Thats A LOT of sets for bi`s isn`t it?


----------



## Adidas (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning! 
We took pics this morning.  So once I get my hands on them I will post them for you to see.

My sets are high reps...don't want to get any bigger


----------



## Adidas (Jul 29, 2002)

Sunday, July 28

oatmeal
turkey and green beans
protein bar
chicken and broccoli
fat free cool whip...my weakness 

25 minutes on stairmaster

A. leg extensions 20x20
    walking lunges w/20lb dumbells
Repeat A x3

B.  leg press 90x30
     squats 70x30
Repeat Bx3

C.  Deadlifts 65x20
     Laying hamstring curls 40x20
Repeat Cx2


----------



## Adidas (Jul 29, 2002)

Monday, July 29

20 minutes elliptical trainer (level 14 ouf 20) - interval program

Bench press 65x20, 65x30, 65x30
Lat pulldown 50x30, 70x30, 80x30
Abs - hanging crunches 3 sets of 25

Chest Press 60x30, 60x30, 60x30
Iso-lateral machine...shoulders (near the bikes)
90x30, 120x30, 120x30
Abs crunches - 3 sets of 30

Push ups = legs elevated w/hands on this white plastic  things... 3 sets of 30
Cable row 70x30
Abs - twisting with 10 lbs and them 15 lbs
Abs obliques - leaning R, L, and then front with 20lb dumbell.

8am protein shake
8:45am oatmeal
10am protein bar
12:30pm chicken and broccoli
4pm protein bar
6:30pm london broil and broccoli


----------



## Adidas (Jul 30, 2002)

Tuesday, July 30

5:45am RPM (spin) class
7am protein shake
8am oatmeal
10am protein bar
12:30 turkey and green beans
3pm protein bar
6:30pm london broil and broccoli...had to have fat free cool whip


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Wednesday. July 31

LEGS
A. Leg Press 90lbx x 30 reps, 180x30
Walking lunges with 12 lbs dumbells
Leg lifts 30 on each leg
Repeat A x3

B. Leg extensions - drop set
Leg curls - drop set
Repeat Bx3

C. Plie Squats with 20lb dumbell.  Raising leg to the side 20 each leg
D. Abs

Today is not a good day.  I have hit the wall!  I am not losing what I need to loose.  One suggestion was to cut down the amount of protein. 

7:45am 1/2 protein shake
8:30am oatmeal
10:30am 1/2 protein bar
12:30pm 2 peanut butter rice cakes
1:15pm grilled chicken salad with 1 cup of grapes
2:45pm 1oz lightly slated peanuts (had a craving for them) and a small green apple


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

Sweetie! Don't think of this as a bad day, think of it as a new start! Cutting down on the protien is a good thing, I promise. Maybe one less bar per day, Myoplex Lite instead of regular Myoplex, a little Fiber One here, one apple there...you'll be fine and you'll do great!!


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the pep talk!  You are right today is a new start!


----------



## david (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello Adidas!

I just read your journal and I wish you good luck and the best!

I noticed your from Atlanta!  I'll be there in 8 days to start destroying things!  LOL!  Just kidding!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Adidas, sorry I don't come in too often, but could I offer some advice.

You are doing all kinds of cardio and weights, but your food intake doesn't look that high. Have you ever determined the amount of calories you are taking in. Also calculate your BMR to see how many calories your body needs just to exist. You may be in a mode that your body will not shed fat stores for nothing. Can you cut out the protein bars. 

I think you need to do what Leslie2196 needed to do eat more. Get your caloric intake at 2000 calories per day. It won't happen overnight, but you need to jump start your metabolism into burning fat again. It just isn't right.

Just my 2 cents, hope you don't mind.

Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Craig777....thanks for the advice!  If I cut out the protein bars what would be a good substitution?  

One point was that I was taking in too much protein.  I guess my next question is how much protein should I be intaking?  I am weighing in at 154-160...BF% is unknown.  I promise Miss LeDix I would get it done ASAP   I have been taking about 100 grams of protein a day.  

Looks like my average for the last three days is about 1080 cal (43% protein, 19%fat, 39%carbs).


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

My BMR is 1781.57...that was using my current weight. Obviously I am not eating enough


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I would say 100 grams of protein and lifting weights is not enough protein, and 1080 calories is way way not enough calories. I am trying to get in 1.5 - 2 grams protein per pound of body weight. You are getting about 0.75 grams per pound of body weight. The percentages look good to me, but you need to get at least 2000 calories a day. That is really not many calories, it really isn't you have to reprogram your mind to not think you have to eat 1000 calories a day.

Solid real food is always best over protein shakes and protein bars. I make all my meals the night before, or sometimes on the weekend, and I go to work with a bag full of tupperware with meals in them.

If you can't do that, then I guess it would have to be a bar. I am not up on bars, but research them.

Ask Leslie what she is doing, she is working with w8 and DP and has it down. She is always willing to help out someone else.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> My BMR is 1781.57...that was using my current weight. Obviously I am not eating enough



Start with that, you should be getting at least 1800 calories a day.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks!  I'll see if Leslie can advise as well.  I'll be sure to post my progress and what changes I will be making


----------



## Adidas (Aug 1, 2002)

Thursday, August 1...START of MY NEW WAYS. I am feeling a lot better than yesterday and I owe that to many of you for your encouraging words and advice (thanks Leslie and Craig777 )

I am going to use the pics that were taken last Friday as my before.  Once I get them I will be posting them....Miss LeDix you can hold me to that one..

I am going to try and capture more of my info....for my reference and for those of you graciously helping my through this transition. THANKS SO MUCH!

5:45am spin class (45 min)
7:45am 4 egg whites and oatmeal; Flax seed oil - 3 softgels @ 1000mg each
tbsp of peanut butter...had to add some fat  
10:30am 1 can tuna (light) (1F, 0C, 18P) and 1 oz of peanuts (15F, 0C, 7P)..another craving
1pm chicken (4F, 2C, 33P), green beans (12F,  5C, 1P), green apple (0F, 16C, 0P)and unsweetened apple sauce (0F, 12C, 0P).  In order to swallow these lovely green tea capsules and flax seed capsules I need the apple sauce...it's a long story
Flax seed oil - 3 softgels @ 1000mg each
3pm cottage cheese (2F, 4C, 12P)..not loving cottage cheese and 1 tbls peanut butter
6PM Chicken  (3.5 F,0C, 39P), broccoli and 2 teaspn parm cheese and flax seed oil 3 softgels

According to fitday TOTALS: 1507Cal, 65F, 95C, 140P..  Leslie how's this for starters?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 5:45am spin class (45 min)
> 7:45am 4 egg whites and oatmeal




Oh come on, how about a little fat with that meal. Like yolk or pB? You need your fat!!!


Ok I won't bother you anymore, but I had to get that out!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 1, 2002)

Leslie,

Thanks for the feedback... I need it!  What if I added wheat toast and peanut butter to that meal?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 1, 2002)

No wheat toast of you are having the oats- way too many carbs.

I have found a tbsp of PB on top of my oats is very yummy. Or you can throw in two yolks with your eggwhites. You really should try and stray away from bread as it is highly glycemic and will easily turn to sugar.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Leslie, at the gym Adidas told me she was having four whites and one yolk. She switched her story!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 1, 2002)

LOL..She is like I was : A cardio freak/Fat phobic! LOL 
She will come around eventually


----------



## Adidas (Aug 1, 2002)

I am laughing b/c Leslie nailed it right on the head.  That is me..cardio freak and fat phobic.  It doesn't help that I am a picky eater as well.  I need to go do some serious grocery shopping at Miss LeDix's favorite store and get organized.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

She loves to do cardio...but she also lifts really great, too! Now if only I can get her to add some variety to her diet... 

Adidas, today is a good day, isn't it? 08/01/02!!!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 1, 2002)

Today is a new start for us both!  Now all I need to do is post some recent pics


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Friday, August 2.. Today I finally had my bodyfat done!  The last calculation was in December and it was 20.8%.  As of today, it was 13.8%  I am happy with this, however I do not think I look like 14%bf....I still have more toning to do.

Hopefully this weekend I will have the pics to post for everyone to critique.  

5:30am Protein bar pre- work out (280 cal, 7F, 15C, 31P)

6-7am Biceps, Triceps, and Shoulders.  No cardio this morning .

8am 5 egg whites & 1 whole egg (Leslie I am trying)  1 cup oatmeal (made with water), 1 tbl peanut butter
10:30am tuna, 1 cup broccoli, .5 oz lightly salted peanuts
1pm chicken, green beans 1cup, sm green apple, 1tbl PB..natural  
3:30pm 1/4cup almonds, 1/2 cottage cheese
6pm steak, 1 cup broccoli,  .5 oz peanuts (lightly salted)
TOTALS... Cal 1911, F78, C103, P 192


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

Very nice  a seven % drop is nothing to be sneezed at.....great work


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Kuso


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

kuso, trust me when I say that Adidas is one buff lady! 

Adidas, I must ask what kind of oatmeal you are eating,and what brand/type pb?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't ask me... he he  Usually  the oatmeal is quaker oats.  Sometimes I have a packet of the "good" oatmeal...maple syrup and brown sugar..ha ha

Natural pb ...um can't think of the brand name.  However,  Peter Pan pb is my favorite pb.  However, the breakdown of Peter Pan is almost identical to the natural brand!  Makes me think...


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, trust me when I say that Adidas is one buff lady!




Any chance of getting pix of you two babes together then????


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

We could possible arrange that, but what do we get out of it


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

Well....what do you want for it????


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

I knew that one was coming.....now do not play off of those words


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm ignoring the pornality..

The nutritional breakdown of natural pb and regular pb may be close, but it's the ingredients you have to look at. Your natural pb should only have nuts and salt. The regular stuff has crap such as hydrogented oils. 

As far as the oatmeal, I hope it's the Quacker oats in the big bin, not the packets with stuff added.


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I knew that one was coming.....now do not play off of those words



 

It won`t be the only one cuming LOL

I`m drunk....what do you expect


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> As far as the oatmeal, I hope it's the Quacker oats



I think you are getting ripped off hon,.....mine are called Quaker oats...all the way from Oz


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes...quaker oats in the bin, however I do sometimes opt for the packets with all that bad stuff... I just can't help it sometimes..hehe

As for the pb. I know BUT..... Peter Pan pb is a WEAKNESS for me.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Friday, August 2.. Today I finally had my bodyfat done!  The last calculation was in December and it was 20.8%.  As of today, it was 13.8%  I am happy with this, however I do not think I look like 14%bf....I still have more toning to do.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I will have the pics to post for everyone to critique.
> ...




13.8% is awesome! How many skin folds were taken? 3, 7 or 9?What exactly are your goals Adidas? How low do you want to go. I would imagine any lower would be hard to maintain. Are you going to be competing?

Your breakfast..(if it was non-sweetened oats and natty PB) is great! Excellent combo!

As for the pics...post away!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Miss LeDix keeps throwing out the competition idea....really thinking I want to do it.  Need to get the hang of the diet before I can do it.  The diet is the hardest part for me..


----------



## Leslie (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Miss LeDix keeps throwing out the competition idea....really thinking I want to do it.  Need to get the hang of the diet before I can do it.  The diet is the hardest part for me..




You should try it. It will give you a goal to work towards. As for the diet, its probably 70% of "making it". So YES you need to get that toghether  I would assume since you weigh 145lb at 5'6 with only 14% BF, you look awesome already!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Leslie for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Just wanted to say that Adidas met me during my  lunch break at my favorite food store. She bought eggs, cottage cheese, apples, some chicken, some turkey... she was very strong at the store...they had all sorts of samples out (I had two small sugar cookies) but she stayed away.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Saturday, August 3

10am oatmeal (1 cup), 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg, 1 tbl PB
12:30pm tuna, 1 cup green beans, 1 tbl PB

25 minutes of high intensity - elliptical trainer
Leg workout
Leg press 90x30, 180x30, 180x30
Hack Slide 70x20, 70x20, 70x25
Leg extension 40x30, 40x30, 40x30
Leg curls 20x30, 20x30, 20x30
Dead lifts
Leg raises
Too tired to do anymore... second leg work out this week so I kept it short

3:30pm sm green apple, chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1 tbl PB
5pm protein bar
7:30pm steak, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl PB

TOTAL Cal 1938, F81, C97, P197


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Sunday, August 4....Day off!  Since I am trying to adjust my diet and give my body the much needed rest it deserves to day is off day.  I have also decided and PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I AM WRONG that I will cut my cardio down to three days a week.  On Tues & Thurs I will take the Spin Class and on Saturday cardio will be high intensity for 20 minutes.

Meal 1 oatmeal, 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, 1 tbl PB
Meal 2 1 cup green beans, 1 can tuna fish, 1 tbl PB
Meal 3 10oz sirloin, 1 cup broccoli, salad with no dressing, .5oz peanuts
Meal 4 chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl PB
Only could eat 4 times today since I woke up at 11am!  

TOTALS 1577Cal, F66, C63, P181


----------



## kuso (Aug 5, 2002)

Hiya babe  How was your weekend?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey there Stud!  My weekend was good.  How was yours?  Guess who had pictures taken this weekend?


----------



## kuso (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Hey there Stud!  My weekend was good.  How was yours?  Guess who had pictures taken this weekend?




I think I`m in love  

Pretty good thanks, had a new pc delivered so I should be kicking some arse post wise pretty soon.....and I`ve got PLENTY of room on my HARD drive for those pics of yours


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Well it is about time you had a hard drive upgrade....lol   Hopefully I will be able to post these pics by the end of my day..you on the other hand will be sleeping by then.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Monday, August 5

5:30am protein bar 

6-7am chest and back

8am oatmeal, 1/2 protein shake, 1tbl PB
10:30am 1 can tuna (light), 1 cup broccoli, 1tbl PB
1pm chicken, 1 cup green beans, .5 oz lightly salted peanuts
3:30pm cottage cheese and 1/4 cup almonds
6pm chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1/4cup almonds
TOTAL Cal 1484, 57F, C100, P137


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Monday, August 5
> 
> 5:30am protein bar
> ...



What kind of bar did you end up having this AM? 

Looking good girl..but you know I have to ask..Where is the Fiber One?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

hey what happened to the pics?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Working on it as we speak...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Here are pictures of the one and only Adidas! These were taken last week. Check out that back...and those bis!!! 


Front 
Back 


That's the best I can do for now. If someone can tell me how to insert the image into this post so that people don't have to actually click on the link....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice muscle definition!  Keep it up!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Finally! 
Nice arms!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 6, 2002)

Tuesday, August 6

5:45am spin class (45 minutes)
8am Lean Body for Her shake, oatmeal, 1 tbl PB
10:30am chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl PB
1pm tuna, 1 tbl PB, 2 rice cakes
4pm protein bar
dinner chicken, 1 cup broccoli

TOTALS  Cal 1610, F44, C116, P176


----------



## Adidas (Aug 6, 2002)

Miss LeDix THANKS for your help with posting those pics.  I would have still been trying to figure it out if it wasn't for you.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!! You look really good!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks Princess!  I appreciate it.! Any suggestions you might have I am open for


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Your welcome! I think your doing a great job already!! 
I like your arms.. we kinda look alike there.. cool huh!


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

Better late than never 

Nice pic`s  Great definition, and as everyone already mentioned, your arms particularly look very good !!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

Adidas, I see you lurking!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 7, 2002)

Wednesday, August 7

5am protein bar
Leg workout
8am oatmeal, 1 tbl PB, 5 egg whites + 1 egg
10:30am chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl PB
12pm 7oz filet, steamed veggies, salad with no dressing, 1 oz peanuts
3pm 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/4 cup almonds
6:30pm chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl pb


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

Coming along Perfectly!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Leslie. Hopefully things will progess.  My obliques are a priority for me right now as well as my diet.  Thanks for your help!  Hopefully I will have close up pics taken this weekend.  It's funny b/c the pics are so far away you can not really see my legs which are probably my signature body part...lol

How are things going for you?  I read you journal. Looking good girl!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 12pm 10oz filet, steamed veggies, .5 oz peanuts



Wow! Where was this meal eaten? .5 oz peanuts? No way!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you asking where the date was?  ha ha


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

I knew where it was, I was just making a little joke. And if you really only had half an ounce of peanuts...that would be 1/2 of 1/16 of a cup. Are you sure of those numbers?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 7, 2002)

ooops  you're right. 1oz today..see what happens when i rush


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

1/8 of a cup of peanuts? I still think you are crazy! That would be five peanuts. I don't beleive you at all!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 8, 2002)

Thursday, August 8

Today I am sore from my back workout on Monday. I was so tired last night that I went to bed at 9pm...of course when you get up at 4:45am it still hurts to get up at that hour 

5:45am 45 minute spin class
7:30am oatmeal, 1tbl PB, 4 egg whites and 1 egg
10:30am 1 can tuna fish (light), 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbl PB
12:30 3 rice cakes....starving
1pm chicken and green beans

I am having the urge to cook or I should say bake.  I have no idea where this is coming from.  So tomorrow I am off from work and will hopefully be able to bake some cookies and work on my tan.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow Adidas, you look great. You have some great definition. You look very very nice. Great butt too. 

Keep it up girl.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Hello?????


----------



## Adidas (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi....I know my journal is seriously slacking.  HOw was your work out this morning?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

It was okay. Missed you though! How's the toe? Will you be back tomorrow? Mary said for me to tell you that you are a total cluzt (sic).


----------



## Adidas (Aug 13, 2002)

I actually got up this morning, got dressed and was ready to leave for class.  I went to put my sneakers on and couldn't do it.  That's when I decided it would be best to give it a rest.  Toe is broken..no doubt about it. HOPEFULLY it will be better tomorrow, but if not I may need another day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Breaks heal in a day?  Maybe you should do some low impact cardio like a bike rather than a class or stairmaster.  Just a thought.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks TP!

You are right a break doesn't heal in a day  I will probably take it easy the rest of the week and spend my cardio time on the bike.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Anytime.  Sometimes our zeal impairs our logic.  I'd have probably had the same thoughts if I were you.

Of course you can still train upper body hard!  And there are numerous leg execises that won't cause impact on your toe!

So what did you do anyway, drop a weight?  Ten pound plate?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 13, 2002)

I wish I had a good story to tell.  I was getting out of the shower and hit my toe on the side of the tub.  What a boring story that is 

I did manage to work chest and back yesterday, tomorrow is suppose to be legs but I may do bis, tris and shoulders instead.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

You could have made it much more interesting.  It started with the shower....


----------



## Adidas (Aug 13, 2002)

You are right....my story should go something like....After a hot shower.....  I will need to think of another "version"  haha


----------



## Adidas (Aug 14, 2002)

Tuesday, Augusy 13
Day off .....couldn't get my sneaker on to go to the gym..my toe is throbbing, at least the color is coming back.  

Totals...1356 Cal, 47F (33%), C87(20%), P 151 (47%). 

Wednesday, August 14

I have been a slacker with keeping my journal.  Well my toe is still throbbing, however I did manage to get to the gym this morning for a leg workout.  

Leg press 180lbsx20 reps, 180x20
Squats - 1 set of 20
leg extensions 50x20, 50x20, 70x20, 70x20
walking lunges with 12lb dumbells follwed each set of leg extensions
leg curls 50x20, 50x20, 50x25, 50x25
need to look up the name of this next exercise...you are standing with you legs locked into this contraption; you lean back and then slowly stand up.  works quads....After each set of leg curls I did 20-25 reps of this one
Standing in a squat position with a ball b/w me and the wall....hold this position for 1.5 minutes with a 25lb weight on my quads....repeat this 4 times
Dead lifts - 65lbs x 20, 65x20, 65x20

After all this I couldn't walk. My trainer and I are working on downsizing my legs a little bit...nothing drastics.  This workout was to shock my muscles and believe me it did just that.  My legs were so sore that I fell over when I bent down to pick up my towel   Great workout!

5am protein bar (pre-work out)
8am oatmeal (1 cup), 2 teaspoon PB, 3 egg whites
10:30am chicken and mixed veggies, 1/4 cup almonds
1pm chicken and mixed veggies, 1/4 cup almonds
3:30pm 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 teaspoon PB
6pm chicken, 1tsp PB, and green beans

Totals: Cal 1634, F 55, C120, P 164


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

OUCH!!! 

I bet legs were painful to do with a saw toe


----------



## Adidas (Aug 14, 2002)

It wasn't too bad...obviously I stayed away from any unneccessary stress on that toe...luckily it is my baby toe of my left foot.


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

Lucky it wasn@t your big toe I guess. 

BTW....I haven`t been in here in awhile, but I thought you were upping your cals a bit more than that?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 14, 2002)

I am.. my average cal intake per day since August 1 has been about 1500cals.  Yesterday was an obviously low day.  My split has been 40-40-20  (P-F-C).


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

Opps....my bad.....I thought someone mentioned 1800cals


----------



## Adidas (Aug 14, 2002)

Leslie did...however I didn't want to jump from such a low cal intake directly to 1800.  I figured I would go for about 2 weeks around 1500 and then starting next week to 1800.  Don't you you think a gradual increase is better than one quick change?


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

For sure.....sorry, not picking on you, I just saw@1356 and thought maybe you were reducing them again.....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey there girlie! Glad you had a great workout today. I know that it is frustrating that you can't do what you are used to. But maybe this will be a good break for you!

I was at your favorite store today. 

Oh, chicken and grean beans tonight? Not going out?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 14, 2002)

Well...he wanted to get together tonight since he is leaving on Friday.  However I got an email this morning saying he wasn't feeling well.  If he feels better we will get together....who knows?!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

If I say that he is currently sounding a bit shady, would you get angry? I've just never seen such busy people!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be angry.  The good thing is that he is not the only guy around nowadays.  Believe me, there is no sitting around waiting for his call.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 15, 2002)

Well me toe is still in pain, however at least it is looking a lot better.  Today I did manage to ride the bike in spin class for 45 minutes.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Very nice pics Adidas! Very sexy muscles! And Miss L that is meant as a compliment and not pornal!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks dg806   I appreciate the compliment and thanks for reading through my journal.  Visit me soon


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

You trying to say TP and I aren`t enough for you????????


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

Kuso....you and TP have been GREAT. You know that is not what I am saying


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

I have been in intense Board of Director meeting for the past two days which means my diet has down out the window.  Sucks when you get off schedule....I am going to take it easy this weekend since my toe is not feeling 100%.  I did manage to get work bis and tris this morning.  I did get my oatmealm protein shake, and PB in before my crazy day of meetings began.

New Goals starting Monday....work on obliques - I am not happy with them and they are my "problem area"   I want to get to 10%bf..more so to see if I have the discpline to do so.  If I can than I think I will seriously consider so kind of competition.

I am exhuasted and just want to put my head on a pillow and close my eyes


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

I want to go to sleep, too! I am so sore from yesterday, it's not even funny. Have you and Trey ever done butt-taps? 

I'm glad you are so excited about training and such!  Your obliques kick ass, by the way.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Leslie did...however I didn't want to jump from such a low cal intake directly to 1800.  I figured I would go for about 2 weeks around 1500 and then starting next week to 1800.  Don't you you think a gradual increase is better than one quick change?




You are exactly right Adidas. I did not mean to misinform you. Since your orginal cal count was sooooo low jumping to 1800 would only add body fat. What you are doing is fine....Gradually work up to 1800


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Leslie.  Eventually I'll get this


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Miss L   You are looking yourself girl.  Trey and I have never done butt taps.  My leg workout on Wednesday was TOUGH.  I haven't seem my legs shake like they were in a VERY LONG TIME.  The hard exercise that day was squating with the ball against the wall and holding the position for almost 2 minutes!  Try that one sometime too.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I am uh, looking myself, I guess.  I may have to ask Billy about the 'wall sits', I remember those from sculpting class at Crunch. I still want us to work out together some time, you know!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

Nice pics, girl... Keep it up!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Ann


----------



## Adidas (Aug 20, 2002)

Tuesday, August 20

5:45am spin class (45minutes)
20 minutes of abs
8am oatmeal, 2 teaspoons PB, 1 Lean Body for her shake
10:30 1 cup mixed veggies, 1 cup chicken, 2 teaspoon PB
1pm 1cup chicken, 1 cup mixed veggies, 1/4 cup almonds, 1 apple
3:30pm protein bar
6pm ..chicken and 1.5 cups of broccoli, 10 strawberries

TOTALS: CAL 2075 (WHAT did I eat today to jump this high?!), F56g (25%). C 179 (29%), P 225g (45%).  These numbers seen high for me? 

I have such a headache I think I am going to head home to sleep.  I can not seem to shake it.  This sucks b/c I felt like this on Saturday  

Plus I need to get back into tracking everything in this journal.  I am pretty good about entering everything into fitday.com so that I can get my totals.  Well this girl needs to put her head on a pillow and not my desk.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Wednesday, August 21..My favorite day - LEGS

5:30am - 15 minutes on elliptical trainer..medium intensity, interval training
6-7am LEGS

Leg extensions 15 reps x ??, 15 reps x ?? - 4 sets No idea what my trainer had the weight at
Leg curls 20 reps x 70lbs, 20x50  - 4 sets
Walking lunges 

B. Squats - 25repsx65lbs
Right into Straight leg dead lifts 25repsx65lbs
Repeat B 4 times

Sumo squats - 25x45, 25x45, 25x65
Walking lunges

Abs

Goal is too shrink my  legs a little..nothing too extreme.  I think as of AUgust 1 my legs measure 24" around the quad.  I will have to check that out.  However, I love lifting legs... I LOVE it when they shake and can't you up.

8am oatmeal, 2 teaspoons PB, myoplex LITE protein shake
10:30am 1 can tuna fish and 2 teaspoons PB
1pm chicken from Boston Market (no wings and no skin), corn and green beans
3:30pm 1 can tuna fish, 1/4 cup almonds
6pm chicken, 2 cups broccoli, 10 straberries

TOTALS: CAL 1606, F 49g (29%), C 127 (29%), P 161 (42%)


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I LOVE it when they shake



Making it shake is what I`m best at


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Is this what you think you are best at or has the greater community told you so?


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

Well....a selected part of the greater community anyway


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

oh..a select part of the community. interesting...


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

Well.....it`s not like just anyone can join in....what do you think I am??


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

I forgot.. you must be a gentleman.  haha


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

Glad someone her has finally recognised me for what I am 

And what`s with that "haha" ? 

Oh look...it`s destiny......we are both on 99 posts


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Obviously you have spent more time posting than I have.  I am not too sure how many of you ladies would be calling you a gentleman..ha ha


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I am not too sure how many of you ladies would be calling you a gentleman..ha ha



All of them I believe....or at leasy WANT to believe


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

You know we love you


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

................................................  

Hold that thought.....I`ve got to get up in five hours so need to crash for now


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

sweet dreams my dear


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Thursday, August 22 - cardio day


5:45am Spin class (45 minutes)

8am Myoplex LITE shake, 2 teaspoons PB, and oatmeal..ok it was the instant package and  I know about the sugar but there's was no choice 
11am tuna fish, 1/4 cup almonds
12:30pm protein bar....had to go run some errands and didn't get home until 6pm....threw my entire eating schedule off..ha ha
5:30pm small apple
7pm chicken, 2 cups broccoli, 1/4 cup almonds, 10 strawberries

TOTAL CAL 1426, F 50g (32%), C118g (30%), P133g (38%)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

The PLAIN oatmeal from the packet is not that bad. Unless it was the pre-flavored 'apple cinammon' or 'maple and brown sugar' or some crap like that.  

Have a good short day today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey adidas have you ever competed and/or intend to?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Miss L:  is was the bad "crap" lol  today was baked apple!  I know it was bad but....

TP: I have THOUGHT of competing.  I would love to do it, but I do not know enough about it so that makes me nervous and hesitant. Does that make sense?  Miss L talked about doing a show a few months ago....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Makes sense, but how can you know a whole lot w/o trying!  You can learn a lot from some people here.

You can learn some by going to a few shows.

You need someone to show you the poses and help with that, but the rest you can read about and "learn as you go."  Are there people at your gym who can help?

I'll tell you this -- if you are thinking about it do it, its a great feeling!


----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2002)

Morning all......seems like the active thread this morning


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

TP - in the short time I have been here I have found great support and feedback.  I want to go to a few shows first so I know what I am getting myself into..ha ha  We do have people at our gym who work with people who are going to compete.  There are two girls competing this fall.  I will go see them compete and probably than have the itch to get my butt in gear.  

Have you competed?

Morning Kuso


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Twice.  Its a blast.  If I can add 10 pounds of LBM in this bulking cycle, I'll do another next year.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Awesome!  Everyone that I have talked to talks about the adrenaline (sp?) rush of doing a show.  Other than people telling me I will be very moody right before b/c of the strictness of the diet prior to....I think it is going to be a goal of mine. 

Good luck with that TP!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 23, 2002)

Which lazy girl does this journal belong to???


----------



## Adidas (Aug 23, 2002)

Friday, August 23

6-7am Bis, Tris, and SHoulders
A. Shoulder Press 20lbsx20 reps
Bicep curls 20lbsx20reps
Upright rows - 30llbsx20reps
Front raises 10x20
SOme exercise I can't remember the name...will post that later
Bench dips 20reps 
Repeat A - 3 times

B. Cable rows - 75lbsx20reps
Cable curls 50lbsx20reps
Tricep pull down 50x20
Repeat B - 3 times

ABS...

5:15am protein bar
7:30am protein shake, 2 teaspoons PB, and some apple sauce
11am tuna fish, 1/4cup almonds, 10 strawberries
2pm chicken and 2 cups broccoli, 5 strawberries
4:30pm 10 strawberries, 2 teaspoons PB

I am having a hard time staying on schedule today. I am off from work and doing nothing today


----------



## Adidas (Aug 24, 2002)

Saturday, August 24

Woke up this morning and went for a message.  I needed it for the knots in my shoulders and neck were painful.  After my message I went to the gym for a leg workout.  I decided to work my legs and then put in some cardio, however I was too tired afterwards..ha ha

Leg workout consisted of:
Leg extensions 60lbsx25 - 4 sets
Leg curls 60x20 - 4 sets
Squats 65x25 - 3 sets
Walking lunges
Leg raises - 3 sets

Too tired for cardio after that.

Today was not going to be my cheat day, but I had the urge to bake. So I made chocolate chip cookies, coffee cake and peanut butter cookies.  ALL of this will be brought to the office on Monday.  I better stay away from them tomorrow..ha ha  The urge was to bake them not eat them..ha ha  I ate the batter more than cookies 

Since I cheated today I don't even want to write it down..ha ha


----------



## Adidas (Aug 25, 2002)

Sunday, August 25

Off day   However since I spent yesterday baking I had to have a few cookies today.  No will power this weekend..lol

10:30am oatmeal, 2 teaspoon PB, 4 egg whites and 1 egg
12pm tuna fish, 10 strawberries with whip cream, 1/2 cup green beans
5 cookies...chocolate chip and then some peanut butter ones
4:15 pm chicken and 1 cup broccoli

Ok today I was weak..more cookies and then more cookies   I am going to make sure to get some high intensity cardio in tomorrow morning before my work out.  Next time I have the urge to bake someone stop me


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 25, 2002)

I see you honey! You are just a cookie sort of gal, ey? Did you go you-know-where today? I did, didn't see you there though.  Are you ready for tomorrow? Not sure what I'm doing...maybe chest and then some jogging. What up with you??


----------



## Adidas (Aug 25, 2002)

Didn't make it there today.  I am ready for tomorrow and looking forward to working off all these cookies..lol

When is Sue going to start working out with you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 25, 2002)

I had some cheats this weekend, too (of course). 

I believe she will be starting this week (Tuesday). Should be interesting. I'm sure it will be fun. I was the one that suggested the whole thing.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 25, 2002)

It will be fun.  I have enjoyed working out with Dan.  Poor Sue won't be able to move after your workout on Tuesday


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Monday, August 26...time to get back on track after all those cookies I ate yesterday.  After my workout I didn't feel so good.  I need to remember that feeling so I don't overindulge in those darn cookies.

5:15am protein bar
5:30 - 20 min high intersity cardio...elliptical trainer, random program level 16 out of 20.
6-7 Back and Chest

A. Lat pulldown 80x20 (1st set), 90x20 (2nd and 3rd sets)
20 Pushups
Repeat A x3

B. Lat pulldown 60x20 - repeat x3

C. Abs..crunches over the ball - 20; Hanging leg raises-15
Repeat C x3

D.  90x20
Elevated push ups - 12
Repeat D x 3

E. Chest Press - 90x20
Inclined chest press - 60x20
Repeat E x3

I am exhausted....

7:30am protein shake (myoplex lite), 1/2 cup strawberries, 2 teaspoon PB, and a few teaspoons of apple sauce
10am 1 small can of tuna fish, 1 cup broccoli, 1/4cup almonds
12:30pm 1/4chicken from Boston Market (no skin, no wing), green beans and corn, and 1/2 of an apple
3pm tuna fish again (need to go shopping) and 1/4 cup almonds
6pm chicken, 1 cup strawberries, and broccoli and two pieces of coffee cake   Those two pieces will send my numbers up for today.


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Hiya babe 

A question for you...was it ONE or TWO strawberries....or half a strawberry??


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks kuso..I went and made the change. It was a 1/2 cup of strawberries.  Now I am craving steak thanks to you...lol


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh it was VERY good too .....the best I`ve had since....yesterday


----------



## Adidas (Aug 27, 2002)

Tuesday, August 27

5:45am spin class (45 minutes)
7:30am protein shake (lean body for her), 2 teasp PB
10am protein bar - I am out of the office today so my eating schedule will be off.  Hopefully I will be able to get something GOOD to eat for lunch.  

That didn't happen. My all day conference turned into lunch at McDonald's and happy hour afterwards.  Since I hadn't had a McD's french fry in over a year..I said why not?!  Now tomorrow it is back to getting on track.


I am sore from yesterday's back and chest workout!  Yipee


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 3:30pm protein bar
> 
> ...




Yes....it is your diet that is holding you back!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 27, 2002)

w8! Nice to see you in here...Adidas is out of the office today, but I wanted to reply. I have been telling her to contact you (DPw8) for a while now. She is so determined to get fit, she already looks awesome!...I think that she just needs the knowledge to get to .....The Next Level!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 27, 2002)

Miss L...she did contact me  I've been so busy w/ shoots guys I barely have time to work OR play...so sorry, I'll try to get in here more


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

Figures w8 picks my cheat entry to look at ..ha ha The cookies and coffee cake are not a part of my diet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Figures w8 picks my cheat entry to look at ..ha ha The cookies and coffe cake are not a part of my diet.



There is more than one cheat, I reviewed you too! 

(we are also talking about bars, MRPs, and certain meal combos)


DP


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks DP!  It looks like I am going to need some guidance.  Thanks for looking at my journal.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

Wednesday, August 28 - Leg Day..my favorite

Leg Work out was a KILLER today

Calf Raises - 110x20, 115x30, 115x30
Walking lunges after each set of calf raises

Squats - 95lbsx20, 95x20, 95x20

Leg Curls - 40x20, 40x20, 40x25
Leg Press - 180x20, 180x20, 180x20
Seated calf raises - 35x20, 40x20, 45x20

Leg extensions - 2 drop sets 
ABS

My legs could barely hold me up after today's workout.  I lOVE that...he he 


5:15am protein bar prior to work out
7:30am protein shake (Myoplex LITE), 2 teaspoons PB
11:30am 1 can light tuna, 1/4 cup almonds - UGH..meeting ran late and so I couldn't eat earlier 
1pm 1/4 chicken (no skin, no wing) white from Boston Market along with two sides of green beans
3:30pm 1 can tunda fish light, 1/4 cup almonds
6:45pm chicken, 1 cup broccoli


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey girl! Are you feeling better now? I'm glad that DPw8 are in here to give you the goods! 

You are lifting some serious weight with those legs! 

And thanks for the kind words in my journal, too!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

You deserve them girl!  I'll jump all over you when you slack off..just kidding.

The only weight that I lifted today that was heavier than usual was the 95lbs for squats. Those were tough!  Trey has me going all the way down as far as I can go and then back up.  Then for the last set it was all the way down and hold for 2-5 seconds and then up.  Ugh....

I am feeling better.  Need to go eat something  probably tuna fish or ??  I need to go to the store after work tonight.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

That is a lot of wieght...on the squats the leg press,too!

I am going there at lunch today.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

After some thought, I think I am going to watch what I eat, however not be so serious about it for the rest of the week which will bring me to the end of the month.  Starting SEPTEMBER 1st I am going to seriously focus on my diet.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

Thursday, August 29

My legs are so sore today!  I could barely get up this morning to go to spin class.  I am very excited b/c my best friend of 23 years is coming to town tomorrow   We are going to cause some trouble this weekend..ha ha  

5:45am spin class (45 min) followed by a few ab exercises

8am 5 egg whites, 3tsp PB, 1/2 cup oatmeal
10:30am 1/4 cup almonds,  2.7oz tuna 
1pm 8oz. chicken, 1 cup broccoli, 2 tbl PB, medium peach - gift from my boss (No choice but to eat it)
3:30pm 2.7oz tuna, 1/4cup almonds
Went home to make some cookies for this weekend...no dinner   Thank goodness I am only cheating for a few days..ha ha  This is my last weekend before w8 and DP change that


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Good morning Adidas.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

Morning Craig...nice to have you visit this morning.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Yea, I have been busy lately. I have to work on a proposal today for a project we are trying to win with the FAA. Sounds like it will be a fun project if we win it.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

Sounds pretty interesting. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Adidas! Glad to see you are gonna get serious for Sept!  I truly beleive once your diet is on track you will achieve great results!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!  i have been reading your journal and you are an inspiration - taking food with you when you went out that night!  You are awesome!

Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

Inpiration....insanity....same diff!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

TP  - you are too funny!  Of course I am taking 2 days off so that I can go out and enjoy the holiday weekend with a few cosmospolitans..ha ha  

It is all about SEPTEMBER...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Who's insane?  
*sticks tongue at TP*


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

are you trying to turn me on?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> are you trying to turn me on?



HA!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll take that as a YES.....


----------



## Adidas (Aug 30, 2002)

Friday, August 30

My legs are still sore from my workout on Wednesday.  Today was Bis and Tris.

Today we started with some ab exercises

Barbell curls 30x20, 40x20, 40x20
Hammer curls 20x20, 15x20, 15x20

Tricep pressdown (w/straight bar) 70x20, 75x20, 75x20
Tricep pressdown (w/ V bar) 70x20, 75x20, 75x20

Inclined Barbell curl  30x20, 30x20, 30x20

Dumbell curls (flat bench) 15x20
Dumbell curls(standing) 15x20 each arm

Tricep Press w/bar 45x20, 45x20

I am exhausted and my arms are already sore.

8am Lean Body for her protein shake, 2 tbl PB, and a banana


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 8am Lean Body for her protein shake, 2 tbl PB, and a banana



Can I have the breakdown for that shake?  That was your last banana right?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi w8,

I guess that was my last banana  

Breakdown for the Lean Body for Her shake (chocolate)
Cal 170
Total Fat 1.5g
sat Fat 0.5g
Carb 10g
Protein 30g
Fitday.com does not include sugar total so I will need to look at a package on Monday.  I think it is b/w 2-3 grams.

Thank goodness this is my last few cheat days.  I feel bloated today and can not wait to get back on track.

Thanks w8!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

You're going to need a protein powder w/ a lower carb content than that....look for one w/ less than 3 g of carbs per srving.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 31, 2002)

I will go and check that out tomorrow.  Thanks w8!

Anyone have any suggestions for this?

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 31, 2002)

Optimum "Black" Label...Sport Pharma Just Whey...etc


And here you go! 


Shopping list! 
sf low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% m.f....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.



DP


----------



## Adidas (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks DP for my new grocery list   I will be shopping tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 31, 2002)

If you get Natural Peanut Butter, get a very small quantity, not like w8 who use to buy 2-3 jars at a time! 

(also no cheese(s), K?)

And BTW......we do NOT allow CHEATING!   


DP


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2002)

Sorry for the comments not relating to you here Adidas...butt um...w8....very nice avatar.....DP...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Kuso..........you still SUCK! 

(he's gonna say "Nipples and Kittys".....butt...that shit is worn out)


DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 1, 2002)

Great avatars w8 and DP!

As for the natural peanut butter..I always seem to buy 2 jars at a time..lol   No cheeses and cheating stops tomorrow morning (Monday).  Thankfully my friends are going to the airport first thing in the morning and I am off to the gym.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 1, 2002)

Hiya dearest! I will be at the gym bright and early tomorrow, too. Maybe I will see you there!  Hope you had lots of fun this weekend.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 2, 2002)

Monday, September 2

Well my cheat days are finally over.  I brought my friend to the airport this morning and then came home and went back to bed.  Woke up this morning at 11am....that is what I get for going to bed at 5am this past two nights..lol

Need to go grocery shopping this morning....
11am 5 eggs whites, 2 tbl pb
1pm 1 can tuna (2.7oz) and 1/4 cup almonds

Off to the grocery store....

4pm protein shake - tried a new protein shake as opposed to Myoplex Lite and Lean Body for Her.  This shake 33g protein, 3 tbl heavy cream, 5 strawberries
6:15pm 8oz chicken, 1 cup broccoli

Didn't make it to the gym today


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi again! Didn't see you this morning, but since you didn't wake up until 11am, I guess that explains why! 

Hope you had fun shopping!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

Tuesday,  September 3 - NEW DAY, NEW DIET.....

My diet is where I need the work and today I start on my NEW DIET.  

6:30am 20 HIIT cardio..actually was able to sleep in a little 

Meal 1 (8:30am)
7 egg whites
2 yolks
2oz lean beef
small apple

Meal 2 (11:30am)
4oz chicken
1tbsp PB
1.5 cups mixed veggies with 2 tsp Newmans Oil dressing. YUCK  The oil is going to take some getting used to.  

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil..just when I thought the oil was bad, I tried flax seed oil for the first time.  YUCK!  This is going to be a tough 2 teaspoons.  

Meal 4 (4:30pm)
40g protein
3 tbsp heavy whipping cream
5 strawberries

Meal 5 (7pm)
7.5 oz. cooked lean ground beef
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups mixed greens

Totals:
Cal 1797
P 189
C 100
F 67


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Morning!  So how are the first few days of tightening up going?

DP, given my new bulkin plan....that grocery list looks very similar to the one I took to BJ's this weekend....no comments on the name of the store....kay?

Now I need to go to GNC and stock up on APM 60....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey TP,

Love DP for giving me my new and revised grocery list.  Today is day one on the new diet.  No more cardio craziness either.  Upon the recommendation of w8 and DP cardio will only be two days a week (20 min HIIT each).  This is an adjustment but very much needed.

How are things going for you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Going good.  So our diets are starting on the same day...we'll have to keep each other in check, though mine will be A LOT more liberal!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

TP
Sounds good to me.  I am going to need people checking in.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 4, 2002)

Wednesday, September 4

The alarm went off this morning and I made the mistake of hitting the snooze button.  I only wanted to sleep for 5 for minutes.   Well 1.5 hours later I woke up - missed training legs this morning.   Legs are my favorite!

Looks like I will either go tonight (if I can leave work at a relatively early hour)  or today will just have to be an off day.  Didn't help that I only got 2.5 hours of sleep Monday night and a crazy Labor Day weekend..eventually it all catches up with you

Meal 1 (8am)
7 egg whites
2 yolks
2 oz lean ground beef
small apple

Meal 2 (10:45am)
4 oz chicken
1 tbl pb
1.5 mixed veggies with 2 tsp newman's own oil dressing 

Meal 3 (12:45pm - had a meeting so I had to eat before)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil...this stuff is horrible, maybe I will get used to it

Meal 4 (3:30pm)
5 oz ground turkey
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups broccoli

Meal 5 (6:30pm)
Protein 44g
5 strawberries
3tbl cream

TOTALS 
Cal 1672
F 58
C 88
P 184


No gym today...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 4, 2002)

We were all worried about you! You should call the gym to let us know these things. Glad you're okay!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

My partner bailed on me too, but I think it was BECAUSE it was leg day!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 4, 2002)

Leg day is the BEST!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Yuck!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Thursday, September 5

Went to bed late last night (10pm) b/c I had to watch American Idol thanks to Miss LeDix! Love Kelly's voice and she is adorable, but you have to LOVE Justin too.  

Cardio workout  HIIT - 20 minutes ONLY on the stairmaster   This was the quickest trip to the gym.

Meal 1 (8am)
7 egg whites
2 yolks 
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (10:30am)
4 oz chicken
1 tbl pb
1.5 green beans with 2 tsp newman's own oil dressing 

Meal 3 (1pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil    at least today I didn't want to throw up. I do not ever see myself liking this stuff. How is that possible  

Meal 4 (3:45pm)
44g protein
3 tbsp heavy whipping cream
5 strawberries

Meal 5 (6:30pm)
7.5 oz ground beef
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cup green beans

TOTALS 
Cal 1683..... need to eat to get to 1795
F 60
C 82
P 211


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Thursday, September 5
> 
> Went to bed late last night (10pm) b/c I had to watch American Idol thanks to Miss LeDix! Love Kelly's voice and she is adorable, but you have to LOVE Justin too.
> ...




10PM=Late You lucky soul!!! I am still in da freakin gym then! 
Glad to see your cardio cut down- its hard at first but believe me you get used to it. Its real nice to get outta the gym much earlier!!

Looks like you're doing awesome so far!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks Leslie...I have been reading your journal and I am sleeping when you are usually working out..lol
I need to get to bed early since my alarm goes off at 4:45am...the things we do to get our workouts in 

As for the cardio..cutting my cardio has been adjustment for me.  I guess it must be a mental thing.  I do love getting in and out of the gym quicker on those days.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow, I went to bed early last night, 10:30!!!

And I am up at 5 every morning!  Thankfully my boys and my wife let me sleep until 5!

Hey Les, nice new avatar.  Aside from looking really hot, your abs look awesome!  Do you have new pics somewhere?  When is the comp?  Now we have to get adidas to do one!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey Les, nice new avatar.  Aside from looking really hot, your abs look awesome!  Do you have new pics somewhere?  When is the comp?  Now we have to get adidas to do one!



Thanks TP
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nothere are no pics posted anywhere. I just did a cut and paste from the progress pics I sent the team over the weekend. My comp is 10/26 and/or  11/16. God willing LOL

Adidas is on her way


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh oh....send me the progress pics!


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

Already tried that TP....didn`t work


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh oh....send me the progress pics!


 Nice try

I give a little and you guys are still not satisfied!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Leslie's pics are a hot commodity 

You will have to post your pics as your comp gets closer


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

How about we swap progress pics for progress pics....


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How about we swap progress pics for progress pics....




MMMMM ............um, _maybe_ ......


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

okay....your loss....I didn't want 'em anyway!











(trying reverse pyschology)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 5, 2002)

Fuck Lelsie....nice avatar.....what they can't see is how MMmm  MMmm good your legs look in the that picture! 

DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Know we are making progress


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Leslie,

Looks like we need to see your pics


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Coming from you DP....Now thats a compliment!! I plan to leave the rest to their imagination-only you guys have seen the longevity of my legs

Making progress? Adidas! You are just as bad! LOL
***Sorry to tie up your journal with this mumbo jumbo


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

L - you know I am joking with you. I agree with you when you said you give the a little and all they want is more.  Always leave them wanting more...LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

hint: we ALWAYS will...


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Ok..yesterday I was so full that I was dreading meals 4 & 5.  Today I am watching the clock..30 more minutes until I can eat.  If can get all my cooking done early enough than this girl wants to be in bed at 9:00pm.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

Who's waiting for you?  Lucky dog....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Who's waiting for you?  Lucky dog....



What?  No one is waiting for me   It will just be me, myself, and I.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

***must refrain****from commenting****


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

And I will be sleeping soundly until my alarm goes off at 4:45am


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 5, 2002)

I just want to say that I barely see Adidas anymore, with these new 20 minute cardio sessions she's barely at the gym at all.   

I'm glad you are enjoying your new program. Good thing I suggested you contact DPw8! And your avatar is kewl too.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks girly.  It's funny b/c this is going to take me some getting used to.  Since I am so scheduled and routined this has been an adjustment. Sleeping later on Tues and Thurs makes getting up M,W,F harder.

I wish I had known that Sue wasn't going to workout with you this morning.  I would have joined you since I overslept for my leg workout on Wednesday.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

Friday, September 6

I was STARVING this morning when I woke up. Went to the gym and lifted shoulders, bis, and tris with NO CARDIO 

warm up: Barbell curls 20x20
Over the head press 20x20

A.Side Lateral raises 10x15
Upright rows 30x20
Side Lateral raises 5x15
Upright rows 30x20
Repeat all of Ax4

Cable pushdowns  55x20, 50x20, 50x20
Reverse curls 30x20, 30x20, 30x20

Cable bent over tricep extension 55x20, 55x20, 55x20
Tricep pressdown  55x20, 45x20, 40x20

Dip Assists 20,20, 20
Cable Hammercurls 50x20, 50x20, 50x20

Reverse lateral raises 5x20, 5x20, 5x20

I am exhausted!! 

Meal 1 (8am)
7 egg whites
2 yolks
2 oz. ground beef
1 small apple


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Meal 1 (8am)
7 egg whites
2 yolks
2 oz. ground beef
1 small apple


We are almost having the same breakfast! 
I have 4 oz meat with 3 eggwhites and 1 yolk, with 1/2 apple 

It sure does fill you up doesn't it?!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Meal 1 (8am)
> 7 egg whites
> 2 yolks
> ...




That is my most filling meal of the day.  Thank goodness b/c this morning I was starving!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

me too, I am famished!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea I am pretty hungry today too- but I couldn't make chicken and after my next meal of beef and fish- Looks like the rest will be TUNA  Not looking fwd to two tuna meals in a row


TP- You have no right to be hungry! LOL I have seen your new diet!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah TP..you enough for me and Leslie.

L - I am eating chicken back to back today.  The hardest part for me is flax seed oil....YUCK! 

Tonight I am going out with the girls and I made them schedule it around meal #5 for me  Plus I will be the one drinking water.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Good for you!  Get used to it, and soon enough they will too

Flax isn't too bad. I use it in tuna(can't taste it then). I also put it on my chicken but always with some Newmans Dressing. Then you can even taste it either!! It actually gives the chicken a lil tang what ever you do: NEVER, EVER drink it straight


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

I did drink it straight up the first time   AWFUL!! I will try it on my chicken today.  Lately, I have only had 2tsp per day, however DPw8 say that that will change..more to come.  Needless to say my 1:00pm meal is not my favorite


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL- Thats what I did at first too! 

But seriously get some Newmans Cesear(not creamy) or Balsamic Vinagrette and use some flax and it's YUMMY> Actually its my fave


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Leslie for the tip!  Drinking flax seed oil is NOT an option


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

On this diet I am hungry after my workouts and 2 shakes, but no worries I have 10 oz of skirt steak waiting for me in 10 minutes.  Usually after that meal I am full throughout the day.  I think eating this much however will be difficult on non w/o days.

The odd thing is that I am normally an easy fat gainer.  I once weighed 250 with a 48 inch waist.  The odd thing is that as of this morning I dropped another pound down to 200.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Balsamic Vinagrette



I could be wrong, but I`m sure I recently read somewhere that balsamic vinagrette is quite high in sugar


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I`m sure I recently read somewhere that balsamic vinagrette is quite high in sugar



Not Newmans
It has 3 g C (1g Sugar) and 9 g F for 2 Tbsps
I usually only use a lil more than 1 tbsp.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah....I remebered you posting something good about it once before, thats why I was surprised when I read it


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

I like balsamic vinegar and unless you are drinking it the carbs are minimal.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 7, 2002)

Saturday, August 6

Last night I went out with the ladies, of course I had to schedule it around my meal   They wanted mexican food, so I sat there with my  water amongst their tacos, nachos, and beer.  Needless to say it is a GOOD THING my friends are so supportive.  However, they did ask when I will be able to go and eat out again...LOL

I knew I was going to catch up on my sleep this weekend. Slept for 12 hours last night. So my first meal was at 11am.

Meal 1 (11am)
5 egg whites 
2 whole eggs
2 oz. ground beef 
1 small apple 

Off to lift legs...my favorite 

Legs...

Leg extensions - 3 supersets  (100 reps total)
Leg curls - 3 supersets (75 reps total)
Leg press 180x30, 180x30, 180x30, 180x10
Inclided Hackslide 70x25, 70x25, 70x25
Standing calf raises 120x20, 150x20, 180x20, 180x20


Meal 2 (1:30pm)
44g protein
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries

Meal 3 (4:30pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil..STRAIGHT UP  

Meal 4 (6pm)
44g protein
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries

My day was totally off schedule  .  First I sleep last and then I go to a baseball game...therefore missing meal 5! BUT I did manage to say no to hot dogs and beer..hard to do at a baseball game  By the time I got home I went straight to bed.  Should I have eaten at 11:30pm when I got home?


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Have a great workout


----------



## Adidas (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks KUSO... Stay out of trouble


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

actually, I`m trying to get IN some


----------



## Adidas (Sep 7, 2002)

Well in that case..... good luck


----------



## kuso (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks 

Have a good one


----------



## Leslie (Sep 7, 2002)

Good going Adidas- see it ain't so bad


----------



## Stacey (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey Adidas! Your doing great girl!!  I agree its not that hard.. I am sitting here eating my baked chicken & Green beans, while my entire family is eating pizza! 
GOOD JOB GIRL!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> NEVER, EVER drink it straight



Come on Les....you are not truly hardcore until you drink flax straight up 

It's actually not that bad


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Come on Les....you are not truly hardcore until you drink flax straight up
> ...




Hey w8...I don't know about that :nana;  At least I didn't feel like throwing up yesterday   Now that is progress for me


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

Sunday, August 8

Day of rest from the gym and spent some time shopping and cooking for the week.

Meal 1 (10:45am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (1:15pm)
4oz chicken
1 tbl PB
1.5 cup green beans
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil Dressing

Meal 3 (3:45pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1.2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (6:15pm)
7 oz ground beef
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 5 (8:45pm)
44g protein
5 strawberries
3tbl heavy cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

Better timing, perfect meals...go for 3 hour seperation tomorrow!  Excellent! 


DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Better timing, perfect meals...go for 3 hour seperation tomorrow!  Excellent!
> 
> 
> DP



 Got it DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 9, 2002)

Monday, September 9 - goal today is to eat every 3 hours as opposed to every 2.5 (per DP's suggestion)

I FEEL BLOATED TODAY (no idea why?) 

6-7am CHEST and BACK 
Warm up:
Lat pulldowns 60x20
20 pushups

Bench Press75x20, 75x20, 75x20. 75x20
Assisted Pullups 20, 20, 20, 20

Some other funky type of pullup. You would have thought I was a beginner I was so weak. UGH...  2 sets of 10

Chest Press (inside and outside grips) 100x20, 90x20, 80x20, 80x20
Behind the neck pulldown 50x20, 120x20, 120x20

Meal 1 (8am)
2oz ground beef
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
5 oz ground turkey
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 3 (2pm) 
4.5oz chicken
1/2cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil..it is getting somewhat easier to take straight. 

Meal 4 (5pm)
7oz ground beef
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8pm)
44g protein
5 strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream

Projected TOTALS for the day:
Cal 1678
F 56
C 90
P 209


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 9, 2002)

> *Originally Posted by Dr. of Pain*
> 
> OK, do me a favor and NEVER press or pulldown behind the neck! There is no natural movement of the body like this and it comprises one to injury!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 9, 2002)

Ooops..I must have had the wrong name.  I'll have to check what the machine said


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 9, 2002)

I said I'd say hi so I'm here saying hi. Hi!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 9, 2002)

I am hungry! It is 4pm and my next meal isn't until 5pm... First day of eating every three hours as opposed to every 2.5hrs.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Hunger pangs are a good thing! Means your metabolism is revved up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hunger pangs are a good thing! Means your metabolism is revved up





DP


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2002)

> 2 tsp flax seed oil..it is getting somewhat easier to take straight.



I mix it right in my brown rice.  Barely even taste it that way.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> I mix it right in my brown rice.  Barely even taste it that way.  Just a suggestion.



Thanks Mochy. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 10, 2002)

Tuesday, September 10

6:30am - woke up hungry
20 minutes HIIT on elliptical trainer with 2.5 min warm up and 2.5 min cool down. Total min 25

Meal 1 (8am)
2 oz ground beef..I edited it in one place and forgot about this one 
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken 
1.5 cups green beans 
2tsp Newman's Own Oil dressing
1 tbl PB....YUM  This hit the spot 

1:30pm..I am so sleepy right now.  I can barely keep my eyes open.  I would love a fat free french vanilla capaccino..however that won't happen since there is way too much sugar in it.  That's a guess b/c it tastes so good 

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5:30pm)
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

7:30pm one hour massage

Meal 5 (9pm)
44g protein
5 strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

This still needs to be edited....what did you really eat for breaky?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> Thanks Mochy. I'll give that a try.



OK, but I must warn you, I have become immune to the taste of Flax.  Either that or I like the taste now.  LOL!    If you look in my journal I use on just about every meal.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> OK, but I must warn you, I have become immune to the taste of Flax.  Either that or I like the taste now.  LOL!    If you look in my journal I use on just about every meal.




Every meal!!!  I am going to check out your journal.  W8 says eventually I will like it.    I think immune is more like it


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

I actually like flax too...sick, I know!


----------



## kuso (Sep 11, 2002)

Does it taste so much worse than udo`s?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Does it taste so much worse than udo`s?




I can't find UDO's! I have seen Lina and others use it. The only thing I have found are Udo's capsules. Never seen the liquid form. Flax taste like putrid fish when taken alone, that leaves a ver BAD after taste. However, in chicken, it gives a lil zing

Oh, and GOOD MORNING Adidas!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 11, 2002)

Putrid fish eh?  I don`t even like fresh fish 

I get my Udo`s from netrition.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

What's Udos?

Not like fish at all.  When I used to take fish oil capsules, I'd burp up fish taste for hours....that was gross!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 11, 2002)

The only trouble with Udo's is if you are getting to many other Omega 6 EFA's.....then flax at 54-57% Omega 3 would be the better choice.

Udo's is a very very fine blend, I'm in no way putting it down, I know Udo.....and Team DPw8 is about to be mentioned on one of his a radio shows.  

Leslie, go to the banner at our website, and there may be info on where to find the blend locally for you!


DP


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2002)

Couldn't you do make your own 50/50 blend of Safflower Oil and Flax Oil?  Would that be healthier because of Omega 3 and Omega 6 blended?  If so I might do start doing that.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks DP, I got it. 

Miss Ledix will love this: I can get it at Fresh Fields
There are many different blends, even one for dog's!  LOL

DP- Is this essential? Or am I ok with only flax?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi A! Did you get my email?

And yes Leslie, you know how I love the WF/FF stores!  I think the one time I actually purchased Flax it was the Udo's blend and I got it at WF. Blech!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 11, 2002)

Flax is fine, you get other fats, like your dressing, cream, yolks etc.!

And those nut and nut butter eaters do too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 11, 2002)

I've only tried a blend once and it wasn't udo's...but it tasted like motor fuking oil compared to flax, lol...flax is so much better


----------



## kuso (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Not like fish at all.  When I used to take fish oil capsules, I'd burp up fish taste for hours....that was gross!




LOL....I still take those filthy things   I have found the only thing that stops me burping that crap is matching amounts of amino`s with them................someone will no doubt now tell me why I shouldn`t do this but it`s the only way I have found to keep my friends  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've only tried a blend once and it wasn't udo's...but it tasted like motor fuking oil compared to flax, lol...flax is so much better



Udo's tastes much smoother than other versions! 

DP


----------



## kuso (Sep 11, 2002)

Udo`s isn`t bad after the first shot  I sometimes pour it on my tuna.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've only tried a blend once and it wasn't udo's...but it tasted like motor fuking oil compared to flax, lol...flax is so much better




If flax is so much better than I am sticking with flax.  I can barely get used to that


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi A! Did you get my email?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

Wednesday, September 11

Leg workout on an empty stomach..not so good of an idea.  
6-7am LEGS

Leg extensions 20x20, 20x20 - warm up
Leg curls 20x20, 20x20 - warm up

Ground base squats 70lbs x 20 reps each leg - 3 sets
Dead lifts 65x20, 75x20, 75x20
Sitting calf raises 45x20, 65x20, 65x20

Funky squat exercise..name to come later  - 3 sets
Leg curls 40x20, 40x20, 40x20

Meal 1 (8am)
2oz ground beef
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken 
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newmans Own oil dressing
1tbl PB

Meal 3 (2pm)
5oz chicken
1/2 cup rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
5 oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5 (8pm)
44g protein
5 strawberries
3tbl heavy cream


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Morning or I should say Good Afternoon Leslie


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

UNEXPECTED TRIP TO BOSTON this weekend! 

I am VERY excited about my trip, however I am not sure how I will be able to stay on my diet. I have been so good and it's only been a week but I am in that groove.  It is so HARD to keep this diet when you travel.  

What do you think if I cook everything for the weekend and take it with me....LOL Everyone would agree that would be a Leslie move.  Leslie you know I am joking with you and admire your dedication. I wish I was sneaking healthy food in the movies


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

Laugh if you may- but it's what you gotta do! LOL

I'd cook only food for the day you are leaving- a cold chicken salad with Newman Olive Oil (doesn't need refridgeration ), ect. As for the weekend just be sure to EAT!! You can always find the right choices at a diner/restuarant. They alwasy have eggs and chicken or fish. Bring along some tuna cans, Newmans and apples for a quick meal on the run that does not need refrigeration! Just don't forget the can opener and Tbsp!! LOL

What brings on this sudden trip to Boston?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 11, 2002)

When we travel, we make serving size baggies of protein powder, and either a ton of flax caps (14 = 1 TBLS) or a small ice chest with some  heavy cream!  Then with these "Killer" shaker containers I get/sell from SportsPharma...we "mix and go!"  The rest is as Lelie says, good food choices eating out! 

Or you can make your own meals  using tupperware and BYO in the same ice chest! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> When we travel, we make serving size baggies of protein powder, and either a ton of flax caps (14 = 1 TBLS)



This is what I lived on during my 22 hour drive from Michigan to NH!  I didn't touch protein powder for 2 days after that.  But, it did the trick.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> This is what I lived on during my 22 hour drive from Michigan to NH!  I didn't touch protein powder for 2 days after that.  But, it did the trick.



Mochy, DP, W8lifter.....See Adidas I am not the only one! 

As someone very wise was said to me....."Welcome to our world"


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks DP and Leslie for the tips.  Looks like I will be bringing a few items to get me through the days...

Hey Leslie,
I met a guy 10 months ago in Boston when I was home visiting for Thanksgiving.  We hit it off from the start and exchanged email addresses.  About two weeks later I received an email saying he and his ex got back together (been together for  4 years).  

We have been friends ever since.  He kept asking why we are still friends.  My answer was always, everything happens for a reason. You may not know what the reason is at this moment or you may not know for weeks, months or even years, but eventually you figure it out.

I was being cute.  Well...he called and  he started with I am single.  I laughed and didn't believe it.  Then I realized he wasn't laughing, Then he reminded me that all along I have been saying that when you are single I will fly to Boston. And so within 24 hours of his phone call I booked a ticket and I am going to see him.  

I am very excited and very nervous.  Taking a chance...WHAT AM I THINKING 
Aren't you glad you got the short version...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW, that sounds like fun! I have been with my BF for four years so it's been awhile since I have had the pre-date jitters and butterflies! Sounds real exciting and romantic. You will have a blast I am sure. Wait til he sees your bod now 
The key is try and not be too annoying with the meal thing- I find most people don't understand and will tell you "one meal/day" won't hurt. But I bet since you have been talking with him, he probably already knows of your new fitness conquest.

Girl, that plane ride is gonna be so nerve racking for you!! You must spill ALL the details when you return!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 11, 2002)

hey leslie,

Luckily he knows about my new fitness quest. He just hasn't seen the benefits of say taking flax seed oil straight 

I leave Friday night so I still have a few days to be nervous.  I am actually trying to pack some things today.  The plane ride is going to be nerve racking, however I am very excited at the same time.  All details will come upon my return on Tuesday morning.  I have no idea what's in store, but if nothing else it is going to be a great time in Boston.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

An extended weekend, eh? 

Best of luck A!!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> An extended weekend, eh?
> 
> Best of luck A!!!




THANKS LESLIE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

We will be watching with interest.  Have fun....but not too much!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> We will be watching with interest.  Have fun....but not too much!




Thanks TP!  I'll be sure to share all the good stuff....LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

I`d tell you to have a great time, but I`m quite sure you will!

Hope it turns out however you want it to


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Kuso.  Who knows what I want right now, however it will most definitely be a good time.


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

I`m sure it will  and to think............you never even asked if I was willing to share you


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m sure it will  and to think............you never even asked if I was willing to share you




I hope this isn't too late...but Kuso will you share me?


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

Let me think about it ...................





Yeah.....OK


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

More than welcum .....just don`t forget all the juicy details when you get back


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

Thursday, September 12

My back is still sore from Monday but my hammies and gluts are VERY sore today. Needless to say I am walking a little funny today. 

6am - 20 minutes HIIT cardio

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cup broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil dressing
1tbl PB   

12pm I am craving something sweet  and my next meal isn't until 2pm.  Not like my nexy meal will help that will be chicken, rice, and our favorite flax seed oil.   

I cheated...I went and got a fat free french vanilla capaccino.  

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken 
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil 

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

Mela 5 (8pm)
44g protein
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Thursday, September 12
> 
> My back is still sore from Monday but my hammies and gluts are VERY sore today. Needless to say I am walking a little funny today.
> ...



There is one sentence in here, and I won't say which one, that you want to be careful not to write after your trip to Boston.


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

TP...You made me laugh    It's a good thing I put that in BEFORE my trip ...LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Glad I can be of service....so to speak!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, September 13..today I leave for Boston.  Had to stay up "late" to watch the season finale of ER (missed it the first time around).  I was hurting when my alarm went off at 5am 

6-7am Bis, Tris, and Shoulders
Tricep Pressdown with V bar 50x20, 50x20, 50x20
Hammercurls 50x20, 50x20, 50x20
Tricep pressdown with straight bar 55x20, 65x20, 65x20

Tricep press 50x20, 50x20, 50x20 w/8 assisted nose breakers
Bicep curls 35x20, 45x20, 45x17

*Arnold press 20x8, 15x8, 10x8
Upright rows 30x20
Repeat * this x3

Abs

Meal 1 (8am)
2oz ground beef
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
5oz ground turkey
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cup broccoli

I have no idea what the rest of day will have in store for my meals. Since I am flying packing my food is not so convenient. I HATE that your diet becomes so hard when you travel.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Adidas, Have fun Rememeber to eat clean I am sure you will do just fine. Just follow this rule: No sugar, and if you are going to have a drink- do NOT eat any cheat food with it. It's one or the other Good luck sweetie!!

BTW, I noticed you do your weight W/O before eatting. Do you find your strength is less this way? Do you get hungry through out your w/o?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> BTW, I noticed you do your weight W/O before eatting. Do you find your strength is less this way? Do you get hungry through out your w/o?



Prior to DPw8 I was having a protein bar prior to my weight w/o.  
I can't say I feel that my strength is less, however I do feel the affects of not eating prior to my leg w/o.  This past Wednesday (leg day) I felt nausea and a little (and I stress little) lightheaded.  So my plan is to get up a little earlier (ugh....say 4:40am) on leg day and have a protein shake/meal 1 around 5:30am.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey A~ Just wanted to be the first to say HI! So................................. HOW WAS THE WEEKEND??? I hope you had lots of fun! You had better give us all an update or PM me
Talk to you soon
Leslie


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 17, 2002)

The weekend was fun, but she's back on track....right girl?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 18, 2002)

Wednesday, September 18

Good Morning Everyone  I had a good weekend and it was said to leave   Leslie...I'll send you a PM with the good details 

I have to be honest....my time away landed up being a few cheat days   Everytime I have travelled home over the last year I have been so good, this time I decided to have some fun with my friends.  Back on track now as I sit here eating my eggs 

Yesterday I wasn't feeling well and the thought of food made my stomach upset so you won't see anything logged for yesterday.  I did manage to eat my eggs, some tuna fish, some chicken but nothing structured.  

I left work with a horrible ear ache and it was so bad last night that I woke up every hour!  UGH..needless to say I couldn't lift legs this morning.  So I am not feeling great today and may leave work early to go home and try to rest. 

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
5oz ground turkey
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups broccoli

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
7.5oz ground beef
1.5 cups broccoli
oops forgot the grapefruit

It is 6:30pm and I am starving....1.5 hours to go until my shake 

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
44g protein
3 tbl heavy cream


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi honey! You better copy and paste the text from the PM to Leslie into an email for me! I guess we have both been missing from the gym lately, they all must be so lonely without us! Especially the locker room, totally quiet.

Are you going to the doctor for the earache? I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Are you going to the doctor for the earache? I hope you feel better soon!!




I hate feeling like this but more so I hate not feeling well enough to get to the gym.  I haven't called for a doctor's appt yet.  I am going to wait and see how the day goes.  So far it is looking like a long day.  I think my body just wants a rest.


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I think my body just wants a rest.



Must have been an eventful weekend 

Glad you enjoyed it, and I hope your ear gets better soon


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

Welcome back A~ I am glad you sound like ya had a good time. Can't wait for the PM

See what happens when you cheat? Your bad rejects in and you get ailments like an earache for punishment Just kidding, I hope you feel better


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

HEY HEY....you promised details!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> HEY HEY....you promised details!



TP....was going to hit her with the same thing, but thought she may be more receptive after she feels better


----------



## Adidas (Sep 18, 2002)

TP and Kuso....when I am feeling better the postings will begin


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh, okay....I will wait patiently then.  I just didn't want all the good stuff to be reserved for Pms unless I was an addressee....


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I just didn't want all the good stuff to be reserved for Pms unless I was an addressee....



Just incase you are, and I`m not...don`t forget the FORWARD button


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

AHEM......It is Thursday and still no PM 

Hope you are feeling better A


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

I heard from her, well I emailed her first actually. She is still not feeling well and took another day off. Feel better soon!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 19, 2002)

Thursday, September 19

I still feel awful.  I think my body needed the rest.  It has been one week off from the gym and I think the last time I took an entire week off was 10 months ago.  I will be back in the gym tomorrow.

Of course not feeling well and work has been so crazy I haven't had any time to send a PM.   If I get a few minutes tonight I will be sure to post a weekend recap for my visitors 

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple
2 oz. ground beef


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> I still feel awful.  I think my body needed the rest.  It has been one week off from the gym and I think the last time I took an entire week off was 10 months ago.



Hate to be a beeatch...but this is not true! You took about a week off when you were in TX for the convention thingie for work and then you took about a week off when you went to the beach just recently. Ha ha! Do you hate me now??


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

BUSTED!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

I am the #1 slacker at the gym these days...so I can tease her about not going!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

you EVER going to find those witty song lyrics?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 20, 2002)

Thank God it is Friday.

I have been the biggest slacker (along side Miss LeDix).  My ear ache has gone away for the most part, but this girl just doesn't feel well.  I wake up in the middle of the night sweating, nothing is agreeing with me, and the icing on the cake are these damn cramps...more info than you probably needed.  

I haven't even had the time or energy to post   As Miss LeDix kindly reminded me I have taken two other weeks "off" in the last 10 months.  HOWEVER, this time it is not b/c of work or vacation but more importantly b/c my body just isn't feeling well.  I hate this!  I am planning on getting as much sleep as I can this weekend and back into the gym on Monday, maybe this weekend if I feel better.

Sorry for the lack of posting....this girl needs to go home and to bed.


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess you body is telling you something


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

Monday, September 23 - back on track and feeling 110% better

Good Morning  I am finally feeling better and back on track.  Plus I hate being out of the gym b/c this morning I felt so weak. UGH...but now it is time for me to kick some ass.  I have a wedding to go to COlumbus Day Weekend and need to turn some heads.

6am-7am Chest and Back
Weighed in at 161.1 - gained a few but what did I expect  

Supersets:
Inclined Chest Press 70x20, 90x20  70x15, 90x20  60x15
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 70x20, 90x20, 90x20

Chest Press 20x20, 20x20, 20x20
Push ups - 10, 10, 10

Incline Dumbell Fly 15x20, 15x20, 15x20
Rowing 90x15, 90x15, 90x15

Cable row 80x20, 80x20, 80x20
Lat Pulldown- inside grip 90x20, 90x20, 90x20

Abs

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple
2 oz. ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
7oz ground beef
1.5 cups broccoli
1/2 grapefruit
This meal is one of the most filling on my list.

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil..:yuck:  

Meal 4 (5pm)
4oz chicken
1tbl pb
1.5 cups broccoli

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44 g protein


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Morning!  Hey A -- how tall are you?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Morning!  Hey A -- how tall are you?




5'7"..why?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Just curious.  Don't remember seeing your stats.

Tall chick huh!?!?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

My stats are posted somewhere in this journal.  

Secret  - I wish I was a little bit taller, 5'9" would be great.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

Nah, she ain't bad...I am 5'10! I wish I was 5'7 

Morning A~ Glad to see you are felling a lil betta

NOW......wheres the update?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Les, I knew you were a tall one, but for some reason I thought A was a shorty!  Guess with you two and Butterfly, this places is crawling with tall hotties....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

Tuesday, September 24 - cardio w/o

Elliptical trainer: 2.5 min warm up, 20 HIIT, 2.5 min cool down; 387 calories burned

Meal 1 (8:30am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz. ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11:15am)
4oz chicken
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
1.5 cups broccoli
1tbl PB

Meal 3 (2:30pm)
4.5oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5:30pm)
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups of broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5 (8:30pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you think we'd forget about the details of the weekend?  Lets go woman!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

looking good!  i should get some broccoli tonight.  i haven't had it in ages.  do you put the newman's on the brocolli?

i used to put flax on it....but you probably don't want to hear that!


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Did you think we'd forget about the details of the weekend?  Lets go woman!




I was just opening this thread to say the same thing


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> As one of the new girls on the block, I decided to give this online journal a shot.
> 
> All I can tell you specifically is that I am 5'6". I probably weigh about 145lbs



Nice gains.  You have grown an inch and increase BW from 145 to 161!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> looking good!  i should get some broccoli tonight.  i haven't had it in ages.  do you put the newman's on the brocolli?
> 
> i used to put flax on it....but you probably don't want to hear that!




I do put the Newman's on the broccoli.  Usually I have either broccoli or green beans and either one of them is good with Newman's.   Of course I would LOVE broccoli and cheese sauce, but that won't happen on this diet   I've done enough cheating lately.

Flax


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Kuso, do you get the sense that we are being ignored?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Working hard...playing hard*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Nice gains.  You have grown an inch and increase BW from 145 to 161!




LOL  Height - 5'7"
BW..ugh...to think I used to weigh that much!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Kuso, do you get the sense that we are being ignored?




Never would I ignore the two of you   Ok here it is the not-very-exciting recap of my trip to Boston.

I flew to Boston and was able to spend time with this guy.  We had a great time! Now don't go and get all pornal on me b/c it wasn't that kind of trip    Remember gentlemen we need to take things slow...LOL
Anyway, his aunt became very ill and he needed to go to the hospital.  That needless to say ended our "quality time".  We had a lot of fun, HOWEVER it is best at this time for him to get his shit together.  He just got out of a 4 year relationship and I will not be the rebound.  And so we are back to being friends that want each other and live in 2 different cities.   

And so it is back to juggling the men of Atlanta...JUST KIDDING


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for the not so interesting update!

j/k

I think this is a "too be continued".


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 
> And so it is back to juggling the men of Atlanta...JUST KIDDING




 You're funny A! But the funny thing is, you are not kidding. I know that you and your buddies like to go out and get wild and crazy! In fact, I my good friend is having a bachelorette party in a couple of weeks....I will feel out of place in the bars and clubs and such! 

Your food looks really good and clean today.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Miss L.  As for getting wild and crazy when I go out..that makes me laugh since I spent last weekend at home relaxing   Day two of being back on track.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Um.  You were sick.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes TP....relaxing b/c I was sick.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 25, 2002)

Wednesday, September 25

6-7am LEGS

Warm up - 2 sets of 20 leg curls (40lbs)

Leg curls 70x20, 60x20; 60x20, 50x20; 70x20, 60x20

Squats 95lbsx20, 95x30, 95x30  (50lbs weights with 45lbs bar)

Walking lunges with 10lbs dumbells - 3 sets
Standing calf raises 120x20, 160x20, 160x20

Thighisolator (I think that was it?)  90x20, 90x20

Leg extensions 50x15, 40x15, 30x15 - repeat this 3 times

Today I was lightheaded/dizzy during my w/o.  This has happened once before and it was during my morning leg w/o.  I need to eat prior to this w/o...so I guess this means I have to get up even earlier than 4:45am....Hey Leslie have you even gone to bed my this time...just joking with you this morning 

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple
2 oz. ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
1tbl PB

1:00pm...very tired.  Took two baby sips of fat-free cappaccino  Need to get to bed earlier tonight.  

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 1:00pm...very tired.  Took two baby sips of fat-free cappaccino  Need to get to bed earlier tonight.



GGGRRRRRRR!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> GGGRRRRRRR!




I knew that was coming.  There was entire cup and I said no....  Thanks for checking in w8


----------



## Adidas (Sep 26, 2002)

Thursday, September 26

It was tough getting up this morning b/c I had to stay up to watch the season premiere of the West Wing.

Cardio Day  -  elliptical trainer - random program level 15 (out of a possible 20) ..one level lower than Tuesday.  My legs were sore fromyesterday's w/o. I also wanted to try and keep RPMs up around 45-50

2.5 min warm up level 10 
20 min HIIT level 15 
2.5 min cool down level 10
Totals: Calories  316, miles 3.12

Meal 1 (8am)
5 eggs whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
7oz lean ground beef
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
and my favorite..2 tsp flax seed oil 

Meal 4 (5:30pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein

Meal 5 (8pm)
No idea... first date and he's cooking dinner.  I told him that I would eat before hand but that didn't get me very far..LOL  I think we are having shrimp, salad..I don't know.  I may have to pack a light "snack" just in case his meal would totally throws me off.

Meal 5 - The date cooked mussells and shrimp. I also had salad (lettuce, red and yellow peppers) with about a tsp of italian dressing, 2 pieces of white bread ( I KNOW  ) and 3 small glasses of red wine.  

Got home around 1:30am and realized that I didn't have enough of my food for tomorrow's meal.  So I cooked my lean ground beef at 1:30am and made it to bed by 2am.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

Friday, September 27

I am VERY TIRED.   I pulled a Leslie...got three hours of sleep!    I have no idea how I am going to make it through the day?  

6-7am Shoulders, Bis and Tris - w/o posted later today

Meal 1 (8:30am)
5 egg whites 
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

I am very proud b/c this morning is just when I need my fat-free french vanilla cappacino and I didn't cave it   However when 2:30pm hits and I am falling asleep at my desk I have no idea what will keep me awake?

Meal 2 (11:30am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Own OIl
1 tbl PB

Meal 3 (2:30pm)
4.5oz chicken
2tsp flax seed oil
.5 cup brown rice

Meal 4 (5:30pm)
5 froz strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein

Went to bed at 9pm and wasn't able to get that 5th meal it.  I was too tired to get up and eat.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 2:30pm hits and I am falling asleep at my desk I have no idea what will keep me awake?



DP's gentle whisper in your ear saying:






















WAKE THE FUCK UP !  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 27, 2002)

IF....if you need something to wake up....DON'T TOUCH THE FUCKING FAT-FREE (like that matters) CAPACINO!!!

Grab a coffee w/ a sweetner and cream!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Morning A! Yep, you had a "Leslie" night alright. Can't tell you how many a times I hae cooked chicken or beef after one in the morning

We can be tired together today....I went to bad at 215am and awoke at 645am


Try a nap at lunchtime.....I usually go tanning at lunch for a 12 min power nap LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> IF....if you need something to wake up....DON'T TOUCH THE FUCKING FAT-FREE (like that matters) CAPACINO!!!
> ...



YOU'RE BAD!    :ma......d:

DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning A! Yep, you had a "Leslie" night alright. Can't tell you how many a times I hae cooked chicken or beef after one in the morning
> 
> We can be tired together today....I went to bad at 215am and awoke at 645am
> ...




Leslie...that sounds PERFECT. Tanning bed here I come!  I am so looking forward to lunch


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

Dp and w8.

NO FUCKING FAT-FREE CAPPACCINO...I  got it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 27, 2002)

Big "P" Please? LOL 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Big "P" Please? LOL
> 
> 
> DP



You are very sensitive about that aren't ya?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm the "Sensitive Strong Type"  


DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm the "Sensitive Strong Type"
> 
> 
> DP




And we LOVE that don't we Leslie?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi A! I don't know Leslie personally so I can't say this to her, but I can say it to you: Don't you go to that tanning bed!!!!!

Did you bring the boys some coffee this morning?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi A! I don't know Leslie personally so I can't say this to her, but I can say it to you: Don't you go to that tanning bed!!!!!
> 
> Did you bring the boys some coffee this morning?




I brought one for Trey and one for Sherri.  Billy was no where in sight when I was leaving.

As for tanning, BUT......


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

ONE time won't hurt..Hmmmm when have I heard this before LOL

Miss L~ I know about the tanning beds- they are real abd for you, but I figure on e of two things:

(1) Many people go tanning, therefore many people will also look horrrible when they age........So by that time there will be some cream that will make us look younger by then

(2) As for the cancer part....well I prefer not to think about that part

I will say it does do wonders for a refresher, that warm 12 min  nap has gotten me through many days and has gotten rid of many headaches

How ya feeling A? Has your second wind died yet? LOL


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> How ya feeling A? Has your second wind died yet? LOL




I am still feeling good.  It hasn't died yet but what until 2 or 3pm.   

As for the tanning,  Miss L is right and so is Leslie.  But a quick power nap is just what I need


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

There are other places to take naps besides in a tanning bed, you know that!

Billy left when I left, to answer that part. 

Are you leaving early today? Do you want to meet at the market?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

Seeing as how it's 2.5 hours later...I guess you don't want to meet?  I had fun anyway!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

So A~ Have you taken a nap or at least had a cup of coffee?
Hey......Wake up!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Ladies,

Sorry Miss L...missed that post.  Glad the market was fun   I need to stop by there this weekend.

L - I did take a 20 minute power nap under the lights.  It was JUST WHAT I NEEDED.  Not only am I tired but I am doing ok, but also my legs sore from my Wednesday w/o so this was perfect!   There is nothing like a little bit of color to enhance all of our hours in the gym and watching what we eat


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Good for you girl! Now only a coupla hours to go!

Silence Miss L! LOL Just kidding with ya girl


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

Adidas!! I can't believe you...after all we've talked about skin cancer and all that sort of thing. 

Leslie, you know that I had a mole with 'abnormal' cells, right? I had a biopsy two weeks ago (3 stitches, 2 weeks no lifting) and in about a month I'm getting the whole thing removed (5 stitches, probably another 2 weeks no lifting) and I am about the palest thing you have ever seen. I truly believe this can happen to anyone. I just don't understand how being 'tan' can be so important to people! Is it really worth all that?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

I know Miss L. And I must say I feel bad for ya. I am sure it must suck not to be able to continue your normal gym routine- but at least everything turned out ok!

Did you get the abnormal cells from tanning? Of course it can happen to anyone, and yes, a tanning bed will make your chances much worse of course. But on the same note some people smoke their whole lives without lung cancer ect. and some get emphesyma(sp?) My point is Adidas is not tanning daily, she went once to relieve her muscles and relax a little~ and peace is excellent for the body.

Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and disbeliefs but to lecture others is not right. Everyone has their own choice to make. Someone who smokes knows they are at risk for lung cancer, someone who has unprotected sex takes that chance- and knows it. I am sure Adidas knows ALL but the damaging effects of the tanning lights and sun, but sometimes you have to live a little. We are all going to die from something...

I am not in anyway advocating tanning, I just think once in a while it can be a great mid-day escape


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

Well, I was not lecturing any one. I was just trying to get my point across. And it's just that her and I have had specific conversations about dermatology issues and such. And I would only say these things because I care. 

But, you keep mentioning how nice it is to relax in the tanning bed. If it's all about relaxing, why do it there?

Adidas gets massages, this I know. That is a much better, much safer way to relax. 

And no, I have never, ever, ever been in a tanning bed. But I have had a few bad sunburns over the years. Maybe that's why I'm abnormal.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Massages do sound like a good idea I have never had one- a professional one How much do they cost?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Massages do sound like a good idea I have never had one- a professional one How much do they cost?




OH MY GOD girl...with all the training you do you would LOVE a massage.  My masseur used to compete in bodybuilding and he is awesome!!  I love going especially after a hard w/o and I am sore.  Cost varies...I've seen anywhere from $35-$70 from 30 min to an hour.  HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

I agree w/ ya leslie.. tanning is TOTALLY  Relaxing!! 
~~ Why do I go there to relax Miss L~ because there are no phones ringing to wake me up, nobody bugging me for 20 min, just you and the radio (or silience) and that lamp noise just puts u to sleep!! ITs Awesome!! You can't say Its not good for the soul... because you have never tried it before


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 27, 2002)

I still say there are other places besides a tanning bed where people can go to relax!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 29, 2002)

Saturday, September 28

Slept VERY LATE. First meal was at 2pm!

Meal 1 (2pm)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2oz ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (4pm)
Salad with a dab of reduced fat Italian dressing
10oz filet
Side of broccoli

Meal 3 (7pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice 
2tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (10pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tsp heavy cream
44g protein

ANOTHER VERY EARLY NIGHT...in bed by MIDNIGHT. Boy was I a barrel of fun this weekend 


SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 29

Meal 1 (10am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2oz. ground beef
1 small apple

I pulled another "Leslie" today... I knew I wasn't going to be able to get home to eat my meal at 1pm so I packed it in my cooler and brought it with me on my shopping trip. So at 1pm I went to eat my meal in my car.

Meal 2 (1pm)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups of broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Oil 
1PB

Meal 3 (4pm)
4.5oz chicken
2tsp flax seed oil
.5 cup brown rice

Meal 4 (7pm)
5 oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli
.5 grapefruit

Meal 5 (10pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3tbs heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> I pulled another "Leslie" today... I knew I wasn't going to be able to get home to eat my meal at 1pm so I packed it in my cooler and brought it with me on my shopping trip. So at 1pm I went to eat my meal in my car.




You say it like it's a bad thing...Not quite....
Next time, just eat it IN the mall Now that's Leslie style! LOL

Good job A!

BTW~waking at 2pm, was also another Leslie, hehe Good thing your body got to catch up on your missed sleep last week. Feels great don't it?!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

L,

Bringing my cooler on my shopping trip was a good thing   It was awesome to get on the scale this morning and see that 4.5lbs dropped since my week off.

As for the sleeping until 2pm.... I needed it! I don't know how you do it?!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

Monday, September 30

6-7am Chest and Back

Bench Press 55lbs x 20 reps, 55x20, 75 x 20, 75x20 - 55x15
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 50x20, 50x20, 70x20, 90x20 - 70x15

Inclined Chest Press 50x20, 70x20, 70x20
Seated Rows 70x20, 80x20, 80x20

Abs

I can't remember what else I did...maybe it will come back to me and I can fix this very w/o posting.


Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple
2oz lean ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
7.5 oz lean ground beef
1.5 cups of green beans & broccoli combo
.5 grapefruit

Meal 3 (2pm) 
4.5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
1tsp PB
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil Dressing

Meal 5 (8pm)..favorite meal of the day. I actually CRAVE this shake during the day 

5 frozen strawberries
3 tsp heavy whipping cream
44g protein


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey A! Looking good! I LOVED those shakes! They were my fave too
I used strawberry Designer protein. Which protein do you use in it?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi honey! Do you have the urge to get DIRRTY?  Ha ha!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey A! Looking good! I LOVED those shakes! They were my fave too
> I used strawberry Designer protein. Which protein do you use in it?




I have been using Optimum vanilla...now I should try the strawberry. I bet that's even better.  Thanks L! Why didn't I think of that..LOL


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi honey! Do you have the urge to get DIRRTY?  Ha ha!!




What are you trying to start in my journal Miss L!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Its a covert pornal operation....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

TP..long time no see.  I hear you have been busy. I am checking up on you   Figures you would join in when Miss L throws in a pornal statement


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

But of course....I did write in my journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Adidas, you know what I'm talking about! I think I want to start a profession boxing career....as long as the wardrobe is red underwear and crotchless pants!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh, and my husband likes the Designer Protien powder, strawberry flavor.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Adidas, you know what I'm talking about! I think I want to start a profession boxing career....as long as the wardrobe is red underwear and crotchless pants!!



and it gets even better....

If you start such a boxing career, I'll get ringside seats!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 30, 2002)

Miss L.....where is all of this coming from?  Can I say someone is feeling a little DIRRTY today


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh, I don't know. I guess I'm just a pervert!

Psst...a little secret...I did PM TP and let him know what we are talking about!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah...and I was delighted with the info!!!

Sis, we always knew you were a closet perv!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

Tuesday, October 1

Meals and w/o to be posted later today.

I am feeling gr8 today!  I was invited over to a friends house for pizza and beer tonight.  I laughed  and said are you kidding?!  This guy has no idea what this is like.  

Tomorrow will be another tough day. Our office is going to an off-site meeting for the day.  Thankfully we are having breakfast on our own.  Lunch will be pizza.   I told them they can't be eating that in front of me..LOL

 They are already asking if I will be traveling with my cooler full of food.  I proudly said YES I AM   The tough part will be trying to get my meals in during these meetings.  I can not imagine they are going to let me get up to warm up my meals!  Ugh....that won't be so good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Adidas, I probably already heard this but why are you being so strict that it is severly crimping your lifestyle?  Not that I am questioning this just curious.  Is this a "new" way of life, a desire to get to the next level, to crib from Miss L, or some other goal?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey Adidas, I probably already heard this but why are you being so strict that it is severly crimping your lifestyle?  Not that I am questioning this just curious.  Is this a "new" way of life, a desire to get to the next level, to crib from Miss L, or some other goal?




Hey TP,

Great ?  It is not crimping my lifestyle, I still have a life..LOL  it's just a life w/o pizza and beer   Plus I have a wedding and a few big events coming up in the next few months that I want to be looking good for 

I felt like I hit the wall about a month ago.  With the hours I was putting in at the gym I just wasn't seeing ANY results which led to frustration.   So I am working with DPw8 on my diet. which was my problem.  I have the w/o aspect down but my diet is what has been holding me back.  I am still learning about what works, what doesn't and what the right combinations are for me.  

Per DPw8, "we can accurately say the you are Insulin Resistant. This means that sugars and starches are not good for you. That going "off track" sabotages being "on track" for at least double the same amount of time you were off track!" How frustrating is that for me  Plus I am type A personality...LOL

Plus my trainer calculated bmy bf% as 13.9% this past Monday which I knew was not possible. DPw8 calculated it and sent these numbers my way:

Weight: 157lbs
Your estimated body fat percentage is: 19.8 % 
Your estimated lean body mass is: 124.8 lbs 

I am looking to drop bf b/w 12-15.  For me it is a personal quest, a means of discipline, a goal to shrive towards.  Make sense?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Totally.  Thats just what I was wondering...the why?  My last cut for example was to get shredded for the summer.  But it is way to difficult for me to stay at that level w/o severly impacting my life, something I am not prepared to do full time.  

I think DP once mentioned that 4 of 5 people are insulin resistant, so you are not alone -- I am too.

How can the accurately assess your BF%?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> How can the accurately assess your BF%?



I am guessing you mean DPw8.  I have my measurements taken and send them to them.  They then calculate from there.  Just by looking in the mirror there is no way I am at 14%bf..SOMEDAY I will be


----------



## Adidas (Oct 1, 2002)

Tuesday, October 1

Cardio - elliptical trainer
Random Program
2.5 min warm up - level 10
20 min HIIT level 15
2.5 min cool down - level 10
Totals:  Cal 363, Miles 3.14

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Random info for you...I feel gr8 today for some reason.

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newman's  Own Oil
1tbl PB

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz ground turkey
.5 grapefruit
1.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbs heavy cream 
44 g protein


----------



## Adidas (Oct 2, 2002)

Wednesday, October 2 

5:15am (pre w/o)
5 strawberries
35g protein
3tbl heavy cream

Leg W/O... My body MUST have a shake prior to.  I can't lift legs on an empty stomach.  I felt gr8 this morning and wasn't dizzy or lightheaded like last week.

Warm up - walking lungs, butt blaster machine 

Walking lungs w/12lb dumbells - 3  sets
Butt Blaster (no idea what the weight was?) 15 reps each leg - 3 sets

Leg Curls 45lbsx20, 55x20, 80x15
Dead Lifts 75x20, 75x20, 95x15

Leg Press 180x25, 270x25, 270x25
Leg Extensions 40x25, 40x25, 40x25

Donkey Calf Raises 280x20, 340x20, 340x20
Angeled Calf Raises 140x15, 140x15, 140x15

Meal1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 small apple
2 oz. lean ground beef

I have packed my shakes and meals for my off-site meeting so I should be good to go   Be back tonight to report on the day.

Meal 2 (11am)
5 frozen strawberries 
3tbl heavy cream 
44g protein

Meal 3 (2pm)
35g protein
2tsp flax seed oil
1/2 cup oats

Meal 4 (5pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3tbl heavy cream
44g protein

Meal 5 (7:30pm)
steak
salad with 2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
Veggies - red peppers, zuccinni, and a few small pieces of yellow squash

I know I drank way too many shakes but it was the best I could I do given I was in a meeting.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Adidas - Glad you were feeling great!  Once you're packed (the meals) the hard part's over.  I've never used the butt blaster machine - do you like it?

Hope you have another good day today.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi A! You should have all seen Adidas today...she was dressed too cute for her meeting!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Adidas - Glad you were feeling great!  Once you're packed (the meals) the hard part's over.  I've never used the butt blaster machine - do you like it?
> 
> Hope you have another good day today.




Hi NG!  Today was the first day I had used the butt blaster.  I will let you if I feel sore and then that will determine if I like it or not   I am still not sure.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi A! You should have all seen Adidas today...she was dressed too cute for her meeting!




Thanks Miss L


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey A~great job on the meal packing! Did you make the shake before hand and leave it in the fridge? Did it taste the same that way?
I know a guy who fills a gallon container with protein powder and water and drinks it throughout the day...It looks gross but I guess its convenient


----------



## Adidas (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey A~great job on the meal packing! Did you make the shake before hand and leave it in the fridge? Did it taste the same that way?
> I know a guy who fills a gallon container with protein powder and water and drinks it throughout the day...It looks gross but I guess its convenient




I actually had my other meal options with me but the meeting jsut didn't lend for me to get up and eat in the midst of it.  Of course the "lunch break" took place right b/w two of my meals..LOL  I made two shakes the night before and kept them in the freezer and made one in the morning.  When I got to my meeting I kept all of them in the frig.  The frozen ones were more like ice cream which was good.  Surprisingly I wasn't any more hungry despite not having my usual amount of food.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Cool. You shouldn't be hungry since you are getting the same macros. But being hungry earlier BEFORE next meal time can happen because it seems to digest faster despite the fat ect... I learned that  I miss those shakes, they are the bomb!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

Thursday, October 3

Cardio Day - elliptical trainer, random program
2.5 min warm up - level 10
20 min HIIT - level 15
2.5 min cool down - level 10


My hammies are SORE today   Maybe that butt blaster machine isn't so bad after all NG 

I am very excited that I made it through my all day meeting yesterday without even the temptation of having pizza, oreo cookies, soda, baked potato..... Thank goodness my boss is exactly like me and she is on a diet.  The two of us have each other for support when the rest of the staff is saying EAT IT   Now that is helpful 

It was easy to say no b/c I am feeling gr8 and slowly making progress.  

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups green beans
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
1 tbs PB   just what I needed today

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
7.5 oz lean ground beef
1.5 cups green beans
.5 grapefruit

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

Good job resisting.  Its difficult I know, I go through it all the time.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Good job resisting.  Its difficult I know, I go through it all the time.




Thanks Mochy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 3, 2002)

I want to help.....so I'm renaming all of these 


pizza-ass

 oreo cookie butt

 soda thighs

 baked potato tris



DP


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I want to help.....so I'm renaming all of these
> 
> 
> ...




DP...you have a way with words   LOL  Thank God I didn't touch that stuff


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice one DP!

I just crave BEER right now.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Nice one DP!
> 
> I just crave BEER right now.




Hey Mochy.. I am craving cosmopolitans!  Wait a minute... I just want to have a few too many drinks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

MMMM, Raspberry Stoli Cosmos with a touch of lime!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday, October 4

 Went to bed too late last night.  This girl is going to sleep for 12 hours tonight 

Bis, Tris and Shoulders

Warm up: Side Lateral Raises 15lbsx20 reps
Warm up: Front Lateral Raises 15x20

Side Lateral Raises 15x20, 15x20, 15x20
Upright Rows 30x15, 30x15, 30x15

Front Lateral Raises - 8x20 R then L - repeat 3 times

Standing Arnold Press - 20x15, 15x15, 10x15 - repeat 2 times

Tricep pressdown 60x20, 80x20, 90x20, 90x20
Curls 35x20, 30x20, 30x20, 30x20

Bent over tricep extension
Another exercise I can't recall....I am moving at a slow pace this morning...NEED more sleep tonight!

Cable Hammer Curls55x20, 50x20, 50x20...I think that was the weight  Don't remember? 
Barbell curls (35lb bar, 25 lbs in weights) 60x20, 60x20, 60x20

I am STARVING this morning! During my w/o I kept saying it's almost time for breakfast

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites 
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
1tbl PB 

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cups brown rice
2tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil
1tbl PB
* I started to make a shake b/c I had to go to the hairdressers and that would have been easier to take with me.  I put everything in the blender and the blender BREAKS!  I killed the motor. Now is smells like burnt rubber...yuck.  So I had to pull another meal and after my hair appointment go and get a new blender.

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3tbl heavy cream
4g protein


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

LOL, Now I am the one going to bad early and YOU are going late! TGIF!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

Leslie... I never thought you would be in bed before me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Where's Kuso when you need him....he is missing a conversation between Les and Adidas talking about going to bed....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 4, 2002)

Really TP, sometimes I feel that you are a P-O-I-T...Pornal Offender In Training!


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

And he is a very good student too Miss P  He just need to learn to pm these things to me 

Now ladies, where were we? About to all go to bed?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2002)

Kuso-master -- I assume you SEE everything!

Sis -- this didn't even INVOLVE you!  Unless you want to get into bed too....


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

Well I do....but I`ve been a little busy with pm`s and emails tonight 

And of course......Miss P is invited


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

TP and Kuso ( Miss L ignore this one...)  I will be back to respond to the above, but for now I am going to tanning BED .. Be back and a little darker


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

So A....your ass is now tanned and you are ready to hop in bed?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> So A....your ass is now tanned and you are ready to hop in bed?




Hey Kuso!
You got it  That is right my entire body is now tan or at least getting there.


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

WOW  No tan lines eh? Think it inspection time


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

Give me another month before inspection.    Should I be worried about this inspection? LOL


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

I would be LOL


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

leslie....are you getting up early tomorrow morning for your morning cardio?    i need to get to bed to make up for lack of sleep last night.  i'll hit the gym for legs tomorrow late morning so thankfully i don't need to get up too early.


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

A....you should look forward to it....I know I will


----------



## Adidas (Oct 5, 2002)

Saturday, October 5

Meal 1 (10:15am)..slept for 12 hours last night 
5 egg whites 
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Leg w/o
Warm up: Leg Press 90lbsx25
Warm up: Walking Lunges 

Leg Press 180x25, 180x25, 270x25, 270x25 = 100 reps 
Walking Lunges w/8lbs db after each set of leg presses = 100 lunges

Leg extensions 40x25, 40x25, 50x25, 50x25 = 100 reps
Leg curls 20x25, 40x25, 50x25, 50x25 = 100 reps

Standing Calf Raises 150 x25, 170x25, 180x25, 180x25 = 100 reps
Dead Lifts 65x25, 85x25, 85x25 = 75 reps

Meal 2 (1:30pm)
5oz lean ground  turkey
1.5 cups green beans
.5 grapefruit

Meal 3 (4:30pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (7:30pm)
5oz lean ground turkey
1.5 cups green beans
.5 grapefruit

Meal 5 (10:30pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3tbl heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> A....you should look forward to it....I know I will



Inspector 816, reporting for duty....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 6, 2002)

TP, are you at work today?

Adidas, have you ever been to The Coronet Club?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Inspector 816, reporting for duty....




We are not at inspection time yet   When the time comes I will be calling on the inspectors 


PS I did go for my massage yesterday and my masseur did notice a difference in my body since I last saw him which was about a month ago....  I am beginning to see it in my abs..yippee 

DPw8, things must be working


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> PS I did go for my massage yesterday and my masseur did notice a difference in my body since I last saw him which was about a month ago....  I am beginning to see it in my abs..yippee
> 
> DPw8, things must be working


----------



## Adidas (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Adidas, have you ever been to The Coronet Club?




Never been to The Coronet Club.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 6, 2002)

You need to go!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 6, 2002)

Sunday, October 6 - day off

Meal 1 (10:15am)
5 egg whites 
2  whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (1:15pm).. out to lunch
9oz filet
side of broccoli
salad w/2tsp Newman's Own Oil (pulled a Leslie and brought my own  

Meal 3 (4:15pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (7:15pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein

Meal 5 (10:15pm)
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
44g protein


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

Monday, October 7

Jumped on the scale and it was 156.4lbs.  ABout the same as last week 156.6... and I didn't even cheat this past week 
I am very excited b/c my new meal plan will start tomorrow 

Chest & Back W/O to be posted later...

Meal 1 (7:45am)
4 egg whites - ran out of eggs 
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups broccoli/green beans combo
.5 grapefruit

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil


Meal 4 (5pm)
7.5oz lean ground beef
1.5 cups broccoli
.5 grapefruit

Meal 5 (8pm)
5 frozen strawberries
44g protein
3tbl heavy cream


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Whats the new plan?

Sis, no....I rarely work on weekends!!!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Whats the new plan?




Plan I am on now breaksdown as follows:
1795 calories
200P
80C
75F
5 meals a day


NEW PLAN 
1648 calories
195P
55C
72F
6 meals a day..that's the toughest part!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi Adidas - Don't be discouraged!  You know that the scale can stay in the same spot while you lose fat if you're gaining muscle.  That's a good thing!  I know it's hard to always remember that though.  I had a perfect cheat free week and when I got on the scale last night I expected it would be lower.  But nope - not really.  Only 1/2 lb difference.

You're doing great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Why is that something you are looking forward to?  Looks suckier!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why is that something you are looking forward to?  Looks suckier!




It's a change so that is what I am looking forward to.  What sucks it making sure I can eat at 5:15am since I am in bed so damn early


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi Adidas! I spent way too much time at the gym this morning! Saw all these people that just come walking in around 8:00 or even after! Hope you are doing well! I'm sure you will do fine with your new plan.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

I was dreaming about eating pineapples on Saturday night.  They are my favorite fruit and of course I can't remember the last time I had some  

So I had to consult my dreams analysis book for some deeper meaning.  
In the book it says that "eating with pleasure might mean acceptance of your physical appearance."  Ok I can agree with that one.
"If you dream of delicious food" which I think pineapple is than that may suggest I am anticipating a pleasant event.  TRUE again..
"unusual fruit genereally represents doubt or confusion, soemthing not feeling quite right in your life." Oh not so good  But I would not say unusual fruit is a pineapple?!

That is a quick analysis from my book


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> "If you dream of delicious food" which I think pineapple is than that may suggest I am anticipating a pleasant event.  TRUE again..



Really?  What might that be?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Really?  What might that be?




A date here and there


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

hmmm, sounds more like you are referring to a specific date....


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Tuesday, October 8 - Start of me new meal plan  

Last night I was packing my meals for today and I kept thinking how am I going to eat all of these veggies?  It looks like a lot of food. Of course there is a little more flax seed oil in this meal plan 

Cardio - elliptical trainer, random program
2.5 warm up level 10
20 min HIIT level 15
2.5 cool down level 10
Totals: 354 cal, 3.06 miles ( I think? )

Meal 1 (6am)... Combined these all together since I was running late.  I think I may have to eat the oats separately..consistency of my shake was kind of gross. Next time may try some more ice. 
.5 cup oats
25g protein
1.5 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 2 (9am) 
3.5oz chicken
1tbsp PB
1.5 cups broccoli

Meal 3 (12:15pm) - I was starving before this meal!
3.5oz chicken
2tsp flax seed oil
1 small apple 
2 cups green beans

Meal 4 (3pm)  I feel like I am eating veggies all day long  I made this shake last night and kept it in the freezer until about an hour before. It tasted like ice cream!   I LOVE these shakes and they curb by sugar cravings 

35g protein
2 tbsp heavy cream
4 frozen strawberries
2 cups of broccoli

Meal 5 (7pm)...Meal should have been at 6pm - Ugh went to see a friend's volleyball game and it ran late.  Needless to say I am was STARVING and needed to eat.  

4oz lean ground turkey
3 cups of green beans
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 6 (10pm)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Meal 4 (3pm)  I feel like I am eating veggies all day long  I made this shake last night and kept it in the freezer until about an hour before. I tasted like ice cream!   I LOVE these shakes and they curb by sugar cravings
> 
> 35g protein
> ...



Was the broc in the shake?  Gross....


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

You are funny TP... If I was in hurry maybe...LOL  The broccoli was my main course with the shake as dessert...ha ha


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

you're doing great Adidas!  glad you aren't whipping up broccoli shakes though.  have a great day!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks NG

If I had too maybe...LOL  Now does that sound like a Leslie move?  Just kidding girl


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

speaking of leslie....i thought of her when i was eating cold clumpy oatmeal out of a plastic baggie in the car on saturday morning.  had to pack all the meals for the day since i wasn't going to be home and for that one i was on the road no microwave in sight.

lord help me - it tasted fine....sorta


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> speaking of leslie....i thought of her when i was eating cold clumpy oatmeal out of a plastic baggie in the car on saturday morning.  had to pack all the meals for the day since i wasn't going to be home and for that one i was on the road no microwave in sight.
> 
> lord help me - it tasted fine....sorta




Great job!  That is when it is easy to slip up when you out and about.

  I think we are all taking after Leslie.  You just become immune to it and eat b/c you have to eat.  I am always thinking ahead and planning my meals and of course packing the cooler.  

I have found that the airport is the WORST place to be caught without your meals.  There is NOTHING healthy to eat at the airport.  Very frustrating


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Speaking of the airport, I have to travel home for a wedding this weekend. Ugh...I hate this b/c eating well is so much harder when I am on the road and can't plan my meals.  My family just thinks I am crazy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

yep - i learned to pack one more meal than i think i'll need.

sunday i knew i was going to friend's house so i ate before i left home and packed a meal.  i thought i'd leave by 6:00 and be home in plenty of time for my 7:30 meal.  but turned out the friend i drove with didn't want to leave....it would have been cool if i had 1 more meal with me.  but since i didn't - it was all i could think about.  i was going to do a tuna mayo veggie fill in but i decided to wait 'til i got home to eat the meal i had planned.

damn i can be grumpy when my food is messed with.  seriously.....it was all i could think about!  so now i bring 1 extra meal at all times.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

my friends think i should see a shrink and my family....those poor people,  they didn't mean to raise a freak like me!

at least we have people here who get it!  (thanks by the way)

hope you have a good trip!  think how proud you'll be of yourself when you still stick to the plan.  i know you can


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks NG for the encouragement. You too are doing great!  

I am totally grumpy when my food or meal schedule is messed with   I plan things around my eating schedule, at least for now..ha ha

Thank goodness we have this place!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I am totally grumpy when my food or meal schedule is messed with   I plan things around my eating schedule, at least for now..ha ha




Me too Just ask my BF LOL!!


And NG, its nice to know you think of me, BUT when you are eatting cold oatmeal??"  LOL


Looks like you guys are taking after me Cool....
Oh dear, I am creating monsters.... LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Oatmeal in a baggie?  Haven't you ever heard of tuperware?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

i've resorted to baggies lately.....the tupperware fills up the insulated food bag too fast.  i had 4 meals packed that day so the veggies and the oatmeal went in baggies.  the hard boiled eggs went in loose.  all about saving space (and not buying a big cooler.  my bag is the size to hold a 6 pack and it usually works well for me)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi Adidas! I want to do the cardio with you one day...will you come in early on Thursday? I want to burn 300 calories in twenty minutes!

Where do you buy your ground turkey? SuperTarget has the 97% fat free kind, it's good.

Don't stress about the wedding and travelling and the eating. Do the best you can. 

So, are you having any early 'thursday night TV' dates this week?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi Adidas! I want to do the cardio with you one day...will you come in early on Thursday? I want to burn 300 calories in twenty minutes!
> 
> Where do you buy your ground turkey? SuperTarget has the 97% fat free kind, it's good.
> ...




I will come in early on Thursday - no problem 
As for the ground turkey, Kroger as some lean ground turkey that I really like.  Can't remember which brand.  I have tried a few of them.

As for the wedding, I just wish work wasn't so crazy right now. I am not really excited about leaving with all this work on my plate.

No early "Thursday Night TV date"   I saw him Sunday night and he and I are both swamped this week.  I have an alumni social tomorrow night so that doesn't work.  Oh well, I will hopefully see him on Monday when I get back.  Who knows, but all is well.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 9, 2002)

Wednesday, October 9 

Legs W/O

Leg curls (warm up 50x20, 60x20) 80x15, 70x10, 60x10 - 3 sets

Hamflexor (for both right and left legs) 20x20, 30x20, 20x20 (1/2 way), 30x20 (1/2 way) 

Walking lunges with 15lbs db

Butt blaster 50x20 (each leg) - 2 sets
Not sure what this is called but it was a Plie squat with a 40lb db when you go to stand back up you are lifting your leg has high has you can to the side (alternating legs)
Leg raises to the back - 20 each leg

Abs

Meal 1 (5:15am) - ate the oats separately.
.5 cup oats
25g protein
1.5 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 2 (8:30am) 
3.5oz chicken
1tbsp PB
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 3 (11:30pm) 
3.5oz chicken
2tsp flax seed oil
1 small apple 
2 cups green beans

Meal 4 (2:30pm) 
4oz lean ground turkey
3 cups of green beans
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 5 (5:30pm) 
35g protein
2 tbsp heavy cream
4 frozen strawberries
2 cups of broccoli

Meal 6 (10:00pm).. had an alumni social and couldn't get to eat at 8:30pm as planned. Ate when I got home
3.5oz lean ground beef
1 tsp flax seed oil

Confession:  Today was my first cheat in over a week I had a few tablespoons of whip cream ( cal15, total fat 1, sugar <1g, carb P0 per 2 tbsp)  DOn't know what a few was   And the biggest cheat was one of my weaknesses..fat-free french vanilla cappaccino.  

Going out of town tomorrow for a wedding and will be back on Tuesday.  Won't be posting until I get back.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 10, 2002)

Thursday, Ocotber 10

Cardio - elliptical trainer, random program
2.5 min warm up  - level 10
20 min HIIT - level 15
2.5 cool down - level 10

A few abs exercises

Meal 1 (5:15am) - ate the oats separately.
.5 cup oats
25g protein
1.5 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 2 (8:15am) 
3.5oz chicken
1tbsp PB
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 3 (11:30pm)...have a meeting so this might be closer to 12pm
3.5oz chicken
2tsp flax seed oil
1 small apple 
2 cups green beans

Meal 4 (2:30pm) 
35g protein
2 tbsp heavy cream
4 frozen strawberries
2 cups of broccoli

For meals 5 and 6, since I will be at the airport, I couldn't pack my cooler of food and bring them along   I will just have to work with what's available.

Hope everyone has a great Columbus Day weekend! See you on Tuesday.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Thursday, Ocotber 10
> 
> Cardio - elliptical trainer, random program
> ...



That's all you're going to say about the workout this morning?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 15, 2002)

Where are you? And where were you today? Did you have fun?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 15, 2002)

Good Morning Miss L!

I just got to the office (10:40am).  My car wouldn't start last night at the airport and again this morning.  So I spent the morning getting jumped (ha ha) and bringing my car to the dealership.  What a way to start my week..ugh!  That's why I missed the gym this morning.

Trip was good.  More details to follow once I get settled....

So when are we working out this week?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 15, 2002)

That sucks about the car! I want to hear all the details about your trip.

Well, if you want to train me tomorrow you can come in early! Or I guess we can wait until Thursday and do abs?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2002)

Where are you Adidas?  Hope all is well.   Have a great weekend!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello Everyone!

Ok, I have been the BIGGEST SLACKER this past week.  Thankfully I can blame it on PMS...LOL  

After my trip to Boston for my friend's wedding I decided to take a week off.  Work has been crazy and I just wanted to veg out for a week...no working out and no diet!  I think I have eaten everything I have been craving for the past 6 months..ha ha  HOWEVER, as my time off is over as of Monday!  I just didn't have the motivation right after I got back from the wedding.  It was nice to have a few cocktails and not worry about how many carbs, cals,,,,,LOL

Now I am going to be back on track so that I can be ready for Thanksgiving.   

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 21, 2002)

Monday, October 22

It felt great to be back at the gym and into my routine.  Of course I had to jump on the scale to see the "damage".  I weighed in at 165...now that was an ouch!  Thankfully, I am blotted, have cramps and hopefully some of that is reflected in that number...LOL  Wishful thinking on my part.  

Had a great w/o this morning.  We are now going to train all body parts three days a week to change things up. 

W/o...ALL exercises are done SLOWLY with a 2 count up and a 4 count down.

Leg curls - 2 sets of 12..forgot what weight I was at
Leg press - 270x12, 360x12, 360x12 
Cable Seated Row 90x12, 100x12, 100x12
Lat pulldown with 90x12, 100x12, 100x12
Flat bench chest press 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
Iso-lateral Inclince chest press 90x12, 90x12, 90x123
Bicep curls 30x12, 30x12
Tricep 50x12, 60x 12

What was I thinking with taking time off?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 21, 2002)

Meals for Monday, October 21

Meal 1 (5:15am - 45 minutes prior to w/o)
.5 cups oats
25g protein
1.5 tbl heavy cream

Meal 2 (8:15am)
3.5oz chicken
1.5 cups green beans
1 tbl pb

Meal 3 (11:30am)
3.5oz chicken
2 tsp flax seed oil
1 small apple
2 cups broccoli

Meal 4 (2:30pm)
4oz lean ground turkey
3 cups broccoli
2 tsp flax seed oil

3pm...cheat - 2 rice crispy treats   that was the last of my stash of bad food 

Meal 5 (7:00pm)
35g protein
4 strawberries
2 tbl heavy cream
2 cups green beans

A few glasses of red wine

Couldn't get 6 meals in today.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Adidas

Don't fret. I know how it is. Sometimes once you get off track, its very hard to get back on But believe me when you do, you will work harder than ever

So how WERE the carbs? I hope you made your cheats worthwhile!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 21, 2002)

My cheats were almost everything I have been craving    I see you are still doing GREAT!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2002)

Psst...well I had an "epsiode" too(at the wee hours in th morn on Sunday during unpacking) But I am recovered LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Psst...well I had an "epsiode" too(at the wee hours in th morn on Sunday during unpacking) But I am recovered LOL


----------



## Adidas (Oct 22, 2002)

Tuesday, October 22

6:30am- starving when I woke up but was running late so cardio was done on an empty stomach.  

Cardio - elliptical trainer, random program
2.5 warm up, level 10
20 min HIIT, level 15
2.5 cool down, level 10

Meal 1 (8am)
.5 cup oats
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs

Meal 2 (11am)
3.5oz chicken
1.5 cups green beans
1 tbl PB

Meal 3 (2pm)
3.5oz chicken
2 tsp flax 
1 small apple
2 cups green beans/broccoli combo

Meal 4 (5:30pm)
4oz turkey
3cups green beans
2tsp flax

Meal 5 (8:30pm)
35g protein
2tbl heavy cream
4 strawberries
2 cups veggies

Fell asleep at 10pm.....which means I missed my 6th meal again!  Ugh.....
Better luck tomorrow


----------



## Adidas (Oct 23, 2002)

Wednesday, October 23

W/o *all exercise were done SLOWLY..4 count then 2 count. 

Stiffed leg dead lifts -85x12, 105x12, 105x12
Squats - 95x12, 125x12, 125x12
Walking lunges with 20lb db

Incline chest press - 30x12, 30x12
Incline db fly 20x12, 20x12

Cable rows 90x12, 100x12, 100x12
Wide grip lat pulldown 90x12, 90x12

Abs

Meal 1 (5:15am) - 45 min prior to w/o
.5 cup oats
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs

Meal 2 (8:15am)
3.5oz chicken
1.5 cups green beans
1 tbl PB

Meal 3 (11:30pm)
3.5oz chicken
2 tsp flax 
1 small apple
2 cups green beans/broccoli combo

Meal 4 (2:30pm)
4oz lean ground beef
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
2 cups broccoli & green beans combo

Meal 5 (5:30pm)
35g protein
2tbl heavy cream
4 strawberries
2 cups veggies

Meal 6 (8:30pm)
4oz tuna
2tsp flax


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 24, 2002)

A! I guess you're still getting primped at this point!

Is there talk around the gym about Saturday night? Are you for sure going?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 24, 2002)

What's saturday night?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> A! I guess you're still getting primped at this point!
> 
> Is there talk around the gym about Saturday night? Are you for sure going?




Hey Girl!

I changed my w/o this week. Cardio will come on Thursday.  Wasn't feeling well this morning so thought it would be best to sleep in.  

Haven't chatted with Billy?  I want to go!  Are you up for it? I don't have any details.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Addidas! How are ya?

I had to post this in your journal..cause I know w8 comes in here..
I THINK SHE LOOKS JUST LIKE MONICA ON FRIENDS!! DON'T YOU GUYS???
I MEAN EXACTLY!!! 
lucky lucky girl!!!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Addidas! How are ya?
> 
> I had to post this in your journal..cause I know w8 comes in here..
> ...




Hey P,

You are RIGHT!  We can call her Monica!!   That's a gr8 call!  She has a much better body than Monica


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure we have two couples coming over for dinner on Saturday night, and I just really don't want to spend the $15 for each ticket.


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

Monica & w8.....a great new fantasy 

Hiya Ad...........how`s things?

and hello Miss P....ya stranger!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Monica & w8.....a great new fantasy
> 
> Hiya Ad...........how`s things?



Hey Kuso..what kind of trouble are you causing nowadays


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

HEY Adidas~~ Your sooo right~ Her body is MUCH better!! Monica is way way toooo skinny!!
Take care!!
Have a great day

OHHHH~~ & I read your journal daily! YOUR DOING AWESOME!


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> Hey Kuso..what kind of trouble are you causing nowadays




Way too much to explain in just one thread 

So how`s things with you? Back in the swing of things?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Kuso..

Trying to get back.  Work has just been so crazy that all I seem to do it work, work, work.   Hopefully things will slow down here next week and I can get back into things.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 27, 2002)

I have been so busy with work that I have had little time to do anything especially post in my journal. Hopefully things will slow down here until Thanksgiving.  I have decided that since work is utter craziness I am going to go back to my  5 meal plan for a little while.  I found that adjusting to my 6 meal plan has been too difficult with work being like it is.  I  wasn't able to get 6 meals in which was very frustrating.

So, I am back on 5 meals a day, working out like I normally do and feeling great depsite working ALL THE TIME 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 28, 2002)

Monday, October 28

Today was my scheduled w/o day, however my trainer and training partner weren't around so it became cardio day.


Meal 1 (7:45am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 very small green apple
2 oz lean ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli/green bean combo
1tbl PB
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil dressing

Meal 3 (1:45pm)
4.5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (4:45pm)
5oz lean groudn turkey
.5 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 5 (7:45pm)
40 g whey
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2002)

DONT WORK SO HARD!!!...at WORK 

Glad to see you are still on da ball


----------



## Adidas (Oct 29, 2002)

Tuesday, October 29

Another day of cardio...20 HIIT

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 very small green apple
2 oz lean ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli/green bean combo
1tbl PB
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil dressing

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz lean groudn turkey
.5 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 5 (9:00pm)..had an alumni social and forgot my shake in the car. I managed to stay away from the open bar and appetizers   Everyone was laughing that I brought my protein shake with me.  I am back on the diet.  
40 g whey
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries

Day #2 of a clean diet....no cheating today


----------



## Adidas (Oct 30, 2002)

Wednesday, October 30

Had to be in work early today and my trainer overslept  so I hopped on the treadmill for 21 minutes.  This was a low/mod intesity w/o.  

Here is the meal plan for the day:

Meal 1 (7:15am)
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 very small green apple
2 oz lean ground beef

Meal 2 (10:15am)
4oz chicken
1.5 cups broccoli/green bean combo
1tbl PB
2 tsp Newman's Own Oil dressing

Meal 3 (1:15pm)
4.5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (4:15pm)
5oz lean groudn turkey
.5 grapefruit
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 5 (7:15pm)
40 g whey
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't forget to change your diet once in a while Adidas...check out NG, leslie or mochy's journal for ideas


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 31, 2002)

Adidas...where were you today???


----------



## Adidas (Oct 31, 2002)

Miss L,

I slept in.  I got home from work at 10pm.  Since I leave my apartment at 5:30am it is a LONG day.  

How was your w/o?


----------



## Adidas (Nov 1, 2002)

Thursday, October 31

Happy Halloween - off day

Meal 1 (8am)
5 egg whites 
2 whole eggs
2 oz lean ground beef
1 very small apple

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chicken 
1 tb pb
2tsp Newman's Own oil
1.4 cup of green beans/broccoli

Meal 3(2pm)
4oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
2 tsp flax seed oil

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz ground turkey
.5 grapefruit
1.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8am)
44g whey protein
5 frozen strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream

* a bite of chocolate ice cream


----------



## Adidas (Nov 1, 2002)

Friday, November 1

This morning I was working legs and my trainer said told me that someone (a woman) had been asking about me and my workouts.   He said she looks up to me and wanted to know if I was OFF OF MY DIET! Oh I was PISSED   NOT pissed at the messanger or even at this woman for saying something.   I was PISSED b/c she noticed what I know she is right.   It is one thing for me to notice but when someone else says something!  It was just the KICK in the ass I needed.  I can not tell you how fired up I was.  Miss LeDix witnessed it first hand. I still am fired up about it.  I doesn't help that this woman is by no means in any kind of shape.

I am glad I was told. Today is my start to my NEXT LEVEL.  When I think of falling off the wagon all I need to do is think about what she asked.  

I just needed to vent and get that off my chest.


----------



## Adidas (Nov 1, 2002)

Friday November 1

Last weigh in on Monday, Oct 22 = 165lbs
Today's weigh in  = 158.7lbs

Meal 1  (8am)
5 egg whites
2 oz lean ground beef

Meal 2 (11am)
4oz chiceken
1tbl pb
1.5cups of broccoli

Meal 3 (2pm)
4.5oz chicken
.5 brown rice
2tsp flax seed

Meal 4(6pm) ** napped from 3-6pm
5oz ground turkey
1.5 cups green beans

Meal 5 (9pm)
44g whey
3tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries

Totals are low. need to go shopping tomorrow...
Cal 1004
Fat 32
C 36 * fiber from veggies are not subtracted
P146


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

Dont feel bad A. Use the anger/ect and vent it through your w/o's and to STICK to your meal plan. I have not seen anything to bad on your meals anyway? Where sis you fall off? I hope you are not refering to the bite of chocolate ice cream! I know how to make you fell better:

I was SOOOOO hungry today for some reason, that an hour after Meal 4 I stopped and Dunkin Donuts for coffee and ended up having a Banana Muffin AND chocolate donut! (I hope dp dont see this ) Wow it looks much worse now that I wrote it down LOL

I will say one thing: I freaking Squated140lbs plus the bar on the Smith and did 115lb leg ext and 100lb leg curls....what a PUMP

I can feel the stares by the people in my gym since I am not "diced"(as one trainer put it) anymore with all this freaking water/fat I am holding. Just wait until the bulk

 Screw everyone else and show em who's SERIOUS In the end you will come out on top


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I stopped and Dunkin Donuts for coffee and ended up having a Banana Muffin AND chocolate donut! (I hope dp dont see this ) Wow it looks much worse now that I wrote it down LOL





HI! FF 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN!!!!!!!  

What? Is my fat oozing all the way to AZ? ...at least I was honest AND I lifted HEAVY


Oh and to everyone wondering what FF is, er.... 

 FF= FIT FIGURE


----------



## Adidas (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!  

I took a week off and ate whatever I was craving but I am back on track.  For god sake, can I girl slack for a week or two without any comments...haha

I am using this an motivation.  The funny part is that I was at this gym weekend and two guys, both of whom I have never met before, came up to me and asked if I was training for a show and to compliment how I looked.  Women are BRUTUAL...LOL  

-


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...that's a damn good cover there girl, lol


----------



## Adidas (Nov 3, 2002)

Sunday, November 3

Ate pretty clean this weekend except for the three drinks I had last night (1 gin & tonic and 2 cosmos).  

Saturday w/o - Biceps and Shoulders
Sunday w/o - Back and Tricpes

As I sit here I can not remember what my w/os consisted of   I can tell you that my shoulders and biceps are SORE today..yippee 

Tomorrow we will take my measurements and compare in three weeks.  I am a girl on a mission


----------



## Adidas (Nov 4, 2002)

Monday, November 4

GREAT w/o this morning... except I am having a hard time remembering what I did at that early ass hour of the day..LOL

walking lunges 3 sets with 20lb dumbells
leg press 270x12, 360x12, 360x12
leg curls 70x12, 90x12, 110x12

overhead press 20x12, 25x12, 25x12
incline flies 15x12, 25x12, 25x12
another chest exercise?
wide grip lat pulldown 90x12, 90x12, 120x12
another back
chin assists
abs - 3 sets of hanging leg raises

Meal 1 (5:15am)
25g whey
3 strawberries
1.5 tbl heavy cream

Meal 2 (8am)
5 egg whites
2 tsb flax seed oil
.5 cup oats

Meal 3 (11am)
1/3 cup dry roasted unsalted peanuts
1 cup spinach...
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (1:30pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.5 cup broccoli
1 cup green tea

Work is CRAZY today!  Will post details later


----------



## Adidas (Nov 22, 2002)

Friday, November 22

I have been KICKING ASS at the gym! Since I heard people were talking about me not looking as lean I have come back in full force!  It has been almost 3 weeks since that conversation took place and recently people are noticing that I am looking leaner again. Thank god it is paying off.  

I have found that my body needs more than 2 HIIT sessions of cardio per week.  I feel 100% better now that I have up my cardio.  On M,W,F I do 20 HITT cardio and on T and Thurs I am back in spin class..which I love. I just feel so much better than I used to and so for the next few weeks we will keep it like this.

I also adjusted my diet and after 6 weeks (which is around December 16th) I will change it up again.  My current diet looks something like this:

5am - protein bar or shake
8am - 5 egg whites, .5 cup oatmeal, 2 tsp flax
11am - .5cup dry roasted unsalted peanuts and 1 cup green veggies
2pm - 5oz chicken or ground turkey, .5 brown rice, .5 green veggies
5pm protein bar 
8am 7-8oz chicken, 1 cup green veggies


Work has been so crazy that I have been unable to post anything this month.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Nice to see you back....thought you and Miss P had deserted us


----------



## Adidas (Nov 22, 2002)

Never.....hopefully I will have some pics to post in the weeks ahead.  are you staying out of trouble?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Staying outa trouble??  

Does being drunk count as trouble?

Pix eh?? You just maed my night


----------



## Adidas (Nov 22, 2002)

Depend what you do when you are drunk...ha ha


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Well....I take requests


----------



## Adidas (Nov 22, 2002)

Friday, November 22 w/o

6am-7am
Leg curls 50lbsx15, 50x15, 50x15
Leg extensions 50x15, 70x15, 70x15
Leg press 360x15, 360x15, 450x15 *heaviest weight to date
Sumo squats 95x15, 115x15, 115x15
Started with leg curls for one set then moved on to leg extensions and so forth....

Standing calf raises 1o0x15, 120x15, 120x15
Seated calf raises 90x15, 90x15, 90x15
Walking lunges with 25db

Bicep curl with straight bar 45x15, 55x15, 70x15
Alternating bicep curls 15x15, 15x15, 20x15
Tricep pressdown 50x15, 65x15, 80x15

Back extensions with 10lb plate 15, 15, 15, 15
Dip assists 15, 15, 15 ...not sure what the weight was
Bicep curls 35x15, 35x15, 35x15

LEGS were SHAKING by the end of this w/o 

20min HIIT cardio on the cross-trainer


----------



## Adidas (Dec 2, 2002)

Monday, December 2

w/o
6am-7am
calf raises - 3 different raises.  3 sets of each w/20 reps per set
walking lunges w/20db

leg curls 70x30, 70x30, 70x20
abs

cable row 80x20, 80x20, 80x20
hanging leg raises - 2 sets of 20

incline chest press 70x20, 70x30, 70x30
vertical chest press 100x20, 100x20, 100x20

lat pulldowns  3 sets of 20
another chest exercise - 3 sets of 20

ended with 20 min HIIT on the elliptical trainer

Meals:
5am 
1 scoop whey
3 strawberries
1.5 tbl heavy cream

8am
5 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
2 tsb flax

11am
1/3 cup dry roasted unsalted peanuts
.5 cup green beans

2pm
6oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.5 cup broccoli

5pm
protein bar

8pm
2 scoops whey
3 tbl heavy cream
5 strawberries


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey A, how are things?


----------



## Adidas (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey TP,

Work has been absolutely crazy this past month.  I haven't had any time to post or even visit the site   Hopefully things will slow down.   I have been awesome with my w/o and diet this month except of course for Thanksgiving 

I'll be checking in your journal to see what you've been up to  How are things going?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2002)

Thinks are going well.  Training has been terrific.  I just finished my 6 week bulk.  Now I need to drop some of the water and fat that I gained before my next mini-bulk after the new year.  I think I am on track for a show next summer.

Otherwise, just enjoying the holidays cheer!


----------



## Adidas (Dec 3, 2002)

Tuesday, December 3

w/o 5:45am
Spin class for 45 minutes
20 min on stairmaster - incline 12-15, speed 3.5...need to "waste" time while I waited for a shower 

Meals

5am protein bar...running late and had to be at the gym by 5:30am

8am
5 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
2 tsp flax
1 cup green tea

11am
1/3 cup dry roasted unsalted peanuts
1 cup broccoli

2pm
6oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.5 cup green beans

5pm 
another protein bar

5:30 A MUCH NEEDED MASSAGE! :THUMB:

8pm
1.5 scoops whey...2 scoops last night was a little much 
3 strawberries
1.5 tbl heavy cream


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like you are back to being hardcore.  FYI, I heard that of all the nuts available, peanuts (rather than mixed nuts, almonds, etc) are the least optimal, in terms of healthy fats etc.  Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## Adidas (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks like you are back to being hardcore.  FYI, I heard that of all the nuts available, peanuts (rather than mixed nuts, almonds, etc) are the least optimal, in terms of healthy fats etc.  Just thought you might want to know.



Thanks TP!  Of course I thought I heard somewhere along these threads that almonds (I LOVE ALMONDS) were to be used during a bulking cycle so I stayed away from them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

You prolly did.  Almonds provide good fats and a lot of calories.  Peanuts, however, are worse, on all accounts.


----------



## Adidas (Dec 3, 2002)

GOT IT!  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Adidas (Dec 4, 2002)

Wednesday, December 4

w/o this morning kicked my ass!  so much so that i could not drag my ass over to the elliptical trainer for 20 min.

Bench press - 2 warm up sets; 85lbs x 15 - 3 sets
Lat pulldown 80x15, 90x15, 100x15

Squats 95x20, 95x20 (wide stance), 95x20
Leg extensions 50x20, 50x20, 70x20

Back extensions w/25lb plate - 2 sets of 15
Assisted chin ups 2 sets of 20

Step ups w/25lb db - 20 each leg 
Reverse lunges w/25lb db - 12 each leg
Walking lunges w/25db
Incline chest press 20x12
Incline fly 20x12

Step ups w/25lb db - 20 each leg 
Reverse lunges w/25lb db - 12 each leg
Walking lunges w/25db
Squat against the wall w/25db on knees - hold for 1 minute - FELT LIKE AN HOUR!!  My legs were shaking like crazy.
Incline chest press 20x12
Incline fly 20x12

Leg curls 70x20, 70x20
Hanging leg raises 4 sets of 15
Calf raises 180x20, 220x20


----------



## Adidas (Dec 6, 2002)

Thursday, December 5

Atlanta goes into a PANIC due to incoming ince storm....  We didn't have to be until 10am so I slept in late and took the day off.

Since I slept late my first meal was at 8am and I was only able to get 5 meals in.

Meal 1 (8am)
protein bar.....didn't have anything at home to eat since I usually eat at the office

Meal 2 (11am)
1/3 cup dry roasted no salt peanuts
1 cup broccoli

Meal 3 (2pm)
6oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.5 green beans

Meal 4 (5pm)
another protein bar

Meal 5 (8pm)
8oz lean ground turkey
2 cups broccoli


----------



## Adidas (Dec 6, 2002)

Friday, December 6

6am-7:30am

Chest press 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
Incline fly 20x12, 20x12, 20x12

Cable row 80x12, 110x12, 100x12
Lat pulldown 80x12, 90x12, 90x12

Chest press 50x12, 90x12,90x12
Push ups 3 sets of 12.  Last 2 sets were done with one leg onto of the other.

No rest until these leg exrecises were done..
Leg curls 70x12, 80x12, 80x12, 80x12
Leg extenstions 60x12, 70x12,70x12, 70x12

20 min HIIT elliptical trainer

Meal 1 (5:15am)
1.5 scoops whey
1.5 tbl heavy cream
3 strawberries

Meal 2 (8:15am)
5 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
2 tbl flax

Meal 3 (11:15am)
1 cup broccoli
1/3 cup dry roasted paeanuts

Meal 4 (2:15pm)
5oz lean ground turkey
.5 cup brown rice
.5 cup broccoli

Meal 5 (5:15pm)
protein bar

Meal 8 (8:15pm)
?? Don't know yet..going shopping after work so we will see


----------



## Adidas (Dec 6, 2002)

THe week of December 16th I will adjust my diet.  I have been using modificiations of the above for almost 6 weeks.  Of course the week of Thanksgiving and Christmas I am allowing myself to live alittle 

The above diet has worked surprisingly well.  September and October were bigger less defined months for me.  That's when a girl from my gym commented that I must be off my diet.  That sparked  my new motiviation and diet modifications whicch all began at the beginning of November.  

Now is December I am looking leaner again and very excited about that!  One of my goals has been to shrink my legs.  I am happy to report that I have been succesful with that.  I will have exact measurements sometime next week.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi A! Glad to hear you are doing well. I'm sorry I have been such a slacker! Where are you going shopping tonight?


----------



## Adidas (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey Girl,

We MISS you!  You must almost done packing since tomorrow is the BIG MOVING DAY.  The weather is suppose to be beautiful which is a plus!

I am headed up to the Gwinnett Mall tonight and them Mall of Georgia tomorrow. Need to get some Christmas shopping done.

Just think by this time on Sunday you will be in your new home


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

WOW, a blast from the past! Nice to see you round!! Staying well??


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Kuso....I am actually back.  I have been swamped at work yet hitting the gym HARD and keeping my diet in line.  I need to start a new journal.  How much trouble have you been causing?


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> How much trouble have you been causing?



You REALLY don`t want to know  

Glad to here you are back, and your ass is inline 

How bout your trusty side kick?? She planning on showing her sassy ass around here?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Dude...it seems she has started a new journal and is now snubbing this one


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

There will be no snubbing here gentlemen !


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> There will be no snubbing here gentlemen !




Opps   You do know TP ASKED me to type that


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Opps   You do know TP ASKED me to type that



Nice try, but she knows better.


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

Boy have I missed you guys....


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Good to hear  You`ve been missed too!


----------

